# First Ever HOLSET HX27 GTI BT build !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

*First Ever HOLSET HX27w GTI BT build !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*New build swap to mk2 git shell . Page : 6 * 



Sup guys, 
this is my first VW build and so be easy on me . : ) 

Im actually very excited to be doing something different .Seems like everyone here does the same exact thing in therse cars . So, here it goes ..... 

The car is GTI 337
So, After doing a stage 2 Uni tune .. I got the itch to do a BT build. :what: 

I got a great deal on this brand new Holset turbo witch it's pretty equivalent to a gt28 .. first thing i did was to take the turbo to a vw/ audi shop . The German shop here in GA. well... obliviously those idiots only do bolt ons and change parts .. They told my turbo wouldn't work because I needed custom work , and wasn't worth it . That I should just buy a CTS or ATP kit like everyone else . well, i dont wanna be like everyone else ,that's the whole point. **** ,i've surf on these forums and see people doing the same builds over and over again ... 

So ,i went to a different guy . big time vw/Audi mechanic Tuner for over 20 yrs bla,bla bla... well, goes ahead and tells me that this turbo will never work and itll be super laggy .its too big (not really) and will be extremely hard to make it work. exactly what the other shop said .  

To add problems , i also had the issue with this unique exhaust flange that i couldn't find it anywhere online and no one would cut me one  
So i thought , ... F uck, no one does custom fab work on VWs wtf....why??? why not?? 

Well, i decided to do my entire build ,CUSTOM !:thumbup::thumbup: 
F uck what others say ...:laugh: 

I Went to this shop called MIDNIGHT AUTO (Honda Shop),met this guy name Morris , turns out this guy is a badass fabricator /Tuner of Hondas from NY ... showed him the Turbo , he tells me: "oh year thats a great little turbo u got there", And yeah " ill cut you a flange and do all your custom down-pipe, Manifold and all... just tell me what and how you want it  SCORE!!! 
He also's got a dyno in his shop that we're gonna use it ... 

So, i started gathering parts for the build : 
It'll be for of a fun weekend car and for some track days 


Holset HX27w turbo 
Tial 38mm WG 
TurboSmart BOV 
seimens 630cc 
Sch 10 Stainless Steal Log Manifold (built by Morris MIDNIGHT AUTO) 
3inch custom Downpipe ( by me and buddy) 
Custom Turbo inlet Pipe (by me) 
3 inch MAF 
CX racing intercooler core with custom piping 
TurboSmart MBC 
Custom Oil Catch Can (by me) 
Summit Racing Oil lines 
Custom TUNE by local tuner 

for suspension a set of KONI COILOVER ADJUSTABLE will do the trick:thumbup::thumbu 


Future plans later this year are: 
to do Rods ,intank fuel pump ,stg 4 clutch . And then, max out which it can handle 40+ boost within compressor maps  


Here is when I bought her 











AND this is how it sits nowAfter Springs,Glass Lenses,spacers,painted front end, new timing belt,tune, new tie rods in/out, strut mounts bearings ,bushings , new lip etc.... 





























notice the unique exhaust flange that Morris is cutting for me. 
ill post picture of it one hes done 



























dropped off the Exhaust housing to get the flange cut out :thumbup: 

and also my full stainless steal custom log monifold 

























\ 
http://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k534/fassuncao/20121113_143511.jpg[/IMG 

while i was waiting for more parts ..i did SAI,n249,n112 delete and made my own Catch Can 

[IMG]http://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k534/fassuncao/20121115_1652021.jpg 




















and the final product for now 

i will be posting more pictures as parts ,manifold arrives :beer::beer:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

pretty neat :thumbup:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice! Cool build.:thumbup: 




BR_337 said:


> First one was EUROTECH here in GA. well... obliviously those idiots only do bolt ons and change parts ..


 HAHA...The days of that place are long gone. Back in early 2000 when the homies worked there you could get what ever you wanted. Lots of different custom stuff and some of the first early BT builds on a 1.8t came out of that place but its not been the same in many years. Glad you found someone willing to help you out. Good luck with the project!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I had thoughts of doing mine similar to yours with the homebrew logger, but in mild steel instead. Never as pretty, but they seem to last a whole lot longer from the research ive done, and a friend has had o.s on his rabbit going on 6 years now.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Size and spec wise what is a HX27 comparable to?


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Seb - similar to a GT28. 

Awesome start OP - great to hear you didn't let those other guys dissuade you! keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

kamahao112 said:


> pretty neat :thumbup:


 :beer: 


Twopnt016v said:


> Nice! Cool build.:thumbup:
> 
> :beer:
> 
> ...


 Thanks brother ,yea dont know whats the deal with those guys ..ive had bad experiences with vw/audi shops..those guys from Ringtec in Roswel are also a bunch of A$$ too 
oh well, im glad i have u guys here 



Dave926 said:


> I had thoughts of doing mine similar to yours with the homebrew logger, but in mild steel instead. Never as pretty, but they seem to last a whole lot longer from the research ive done, and a friend has had o.s on his rabbit going on 6 years now.


 yea bro, i guarantee it lasts a lot longer and flows better than those $300 cast manifold:thumbup: 



MrAkalin said:


> :thumbup:opcorn:


  


sabbySC said:


> Size and spec wise what is a HX27 comparable to?


 here is what i found (dont ask me what language ) lol 
>Holset HX27W 

Kompressor 41.5 /60mm COMP 
Turbiin 53 /45,7mm TURBINE 
Kuumakoda 8.5cm2 EXHAUST HOUSING 
Integreeritud wastegate INTERNAL WG 
T2 flant FLANGE 
Max rpm 175,000 
Max tootlikkus 0,30kg/sec (39 lbs/min ) FLOW 
Max rõhk 4.0bar MAX PSI i guess 



All_Euro said:


> Seb - similar to a GT28.
> 
> Awesome start OP - great to hear you didn't let those other guys dissuade you! keep us posted :thumbup:


 will do :thumbup: 
thanks man:beer::beer:


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks pretty good. Those Holsets spools like crazy and last forever. If they'd ever fix there retail distribution they'd be up there with garrett/bw/pte in common build threads these days.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Not sure if you mentioned thiz, but since your in the construction phase yoy need to think about boost levels. I can guarantee that internal wastegate isnt going to flow enough if yoh want to run low psi. I speak from experience when i first put my holset on in my mk2.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

BR_337 said:


> here is what i found (dont ask me what language ) lol
> >Holset HX27W
> 
> Kompressor 41.5 /60mm COMP
> ...


 According to these specs, the HX27W would be similar to the GTX2860R producing 39.7lbs. of air per minutes or about 400 HP or about 345 WHP. 

http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...tp&Product_Code=GRT-TBO-188&Category_Code=GTX 

Turbine Wheels are very similar. 
GTX2860R: 53.8mm 76 trim 
HX27W: 53mm 74 trim 

Compressor Wheels: 
GTX2860R: 60mm 62 trim 
HX27W: 60mm 48 trim 

The HX27W will spool up a little sooner due to smaller turbine wheel and exducer. The GTX2860R will have more on the top end due to larger compressor inducer. 

This will be a very fun turbo on 1.8 liters. It would be nice to find a compressor map for HX27W for comparison. My search did not yeild any results. 

EDIT: With a lot of low and mid-range torque, you should definately upgrade rods before you turn up the boost.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

mainstayinc said:


> According to these specs, the HX27W would be similar to the GTX2860R producing 39.7lbs. of air per minutes or about 400 HP or about 345 WHP.
> 
> http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...tp&Product_Code=GRT-TBO-188&Category_Code=GTX
> 
> ...


 are you serious ??? hahaha 
hell yea man!!!! thanks bro. that made my day  
gonna get this thing done even sooner now .. yay!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

BR_337 said:


> *are you serious ??? *hahaha
> hell yea man!!!! thanks bro. that made my day
> gonna get this thing done even sooner now .. yay!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


 Yeah. I'm dead serious. That turbo will be very nice. You will definately have traciton problems in 2nd and probably 3rd gear.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Why are you going to run 440's (or 415's if you want to be accurate)? 
I would go straight to 550's or 630's and put the right tune in there. 

This turbo will probably be pretty fun, I bet.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup: for riding clear of the bandwagon! 

This should be a fun setup if carefully executed, and I am subscribing for your progress and results. Words of advice, don't think for a second that compressor maps are the only factor dictating your final output. They are good starting points, but only a small part of the equation.:beer: 

What is your boost target, and what fuel do you plan on running? Any chemical cooling? (btw I think rods should be part of build from the get go, whith them installed you can go right ahead and start making power).


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

BR_337 said:


> :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Estonian. Cool build btw- :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

Watching opcorn:


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

Gonzzz said:


> Why are you going to run 440's (or 415's if you want to be accurate)?
> *I would go straight to 550's or 630's and put the right tune in there*.
> 
> This turbo will probably be pretty fun, I bet.


 :thumbup: 

Also, OP forgot to mention the fact that this turbo has anti-surge housing (same as GTX2860R) which should help with any compressor surge (push surge line to far left if reading a compressor map).


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

mainstayinc said:


> Yeah. I'm dead serious. That turbo will be very nice. You will definately have traciton problems in 2nd and probably 3rd gear.


 f uck yea !! I'm exited man .. 



Gonzzz said:


> Why are you going to run 440's (or 415's if you want to be accurate)?
> I would go straight to 550's or 630's and put the right tune in there.
> 
> just don't have the funds buddy .. I wish I did . That's why I'm doing this stupid base Frankenturbo stg 2 + tune.
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup::beer: 



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: for riding clear of the bandwagon!
> 
> This should be a fun setup if carefully executed, and I am subscribing for your progress and results. Words of advice, don't think for a second that compressor maps are the only factor dictating your final output. They are good starting points, but only a small part of the equation.:beer:
> 
> What is your boost target, and what fuel do you plan on running? Any chemical cooling? (btw I think rods should be part of build from the get go, whith them installed you can go right ahead and start making power).


 like I said , I'm doing a base tune with MBC for the moment.. boost target is whatever gets me to 300 whp  

rods,630cc tune,clutch and all will be later down the road.no money!! 



Gulfstream said:


> Estonian. Cool build btw- :beer::beer::beer::beer:


 :beer: 


tedgram said:


> Watching opcorn:





mainstayinc said:


> :thumbup:
> :beer:
> Also, OP forgot to mention the fact that this turbo has anti-surge housing (same as GTX2860R) which should help with any compressor surge (push surge line to far left if reading a compressor map).


 
thanks for the great info brother..big help!! I'm super exited  
:beer::beer:


----------



## Alcaid (Jun 2, 2005)

I guess checking the wheels sizes are in order. there is also information on these HX27W being just a puny 54/46mm compressor. Is it a 8.5cm^2 exhaust housing? What are your power goals?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Alcaid said:


> I guess checking the wheels sizes are in order. there is also information on these HX27W being just a puny 54/46mm compressor. Is it a 8.5cm^2 exhaust housing? What are your power goals?


 yes! this is the biggest one ! 

300 whp for now and 350 + once I get rods


----------



## Alcaid (Jun 2, 2005)

BR_337 said:


> yes! this is the biggest one !
> 
> 300 whp for now and 350 + once I get rods


 Have you actually measured it? Even if it was a 60/41.5mm compressor wheel you would never reach your goals... Maybe 300whp on the HE221W but that one has a bigger inducer!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

holset's are great turbos....my only suggestion is swap to a HX30 or so. Standard flanges makes upgrading easier, and it is much larger. You will run out of steam with the smaller holsets. 

You may think you have enough power, but you have caught the FI bug.....you won't stop. 

Personally i stepped up to a HE351VE...variable veins...fully open it goes to almost a 2.0 A/R....too big for a gasser 4cylinder, but the veins give me full control on where i run in the compressor map. 

Enjoy the project and plan for the small stuff to add up quick


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Alcaid said:


> Have you actually measured it? Even if it was a 60/41.5mm compressor wheel you would never reach your goals... Maybe 300whp on the HE221W but that one has a bigger inducer!


 So, if we get this straight the compressor wheel size is what determines the power potential... who knew???


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> So, if we get this straight the compressor size is what determines the power potential... who knew???


 I know "Extended Tip" "CEA" "Batmowheel" "Billet" pfffft just fancy words to rip customers off


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol @ Batmowheel


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

Why changing to an external wastegate? for that turbo and power goals i think it is not necessary. 

Don´t take it wrong or personal but for me that is far from being BT. 


Fully built engine HX35 BT video: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlHesRE42Rg


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Turbo freak said:


> Why changing to an external wastegate? for that turbo and power goals i think it is not necessary.
> 
> Don´t take it wrong or personal but for me that is far from being BT.
> 
> ...


ha thats funny... i could have gotten hx35 for next to nothing ..but i dont want a laggy a$$ setup
hx35 are for 500whp cars..thats not what i want buddy 
vws are not hondas! 

you can make any engine a fully built with a hx35 and make huge power .So as Gt35 ,GT40 and so forth...so what is your point ? turbo too small? for what ,a Drag car?? 

I think this turbo is gonna be a very fun build .so as alot of the guys here 

And i think my power goals are pretty realistic .Especially after my plans for Rods,Tune ,fuel ..:thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

clarksongli said:


> holset's are great turbos....my only suggestion is swap to a HX30 or so. Standard flanges makes upgrading easier, and it is much larger. You will run out of steam with the smaller holsets.
> 
> You may think you have enough power, but you have caught the FI bug.....you won't stop.
> 
> ...


 thanks man..:beer: im actually getting a hx30 compressor housing and wheel for the future.. 



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> So, if we get this straight the compressor wheel size is what determines the power potential... who knew???


opcorn:



ArcticFox said:


> I know "Extended Tip" "CEA" "Batmowheel" "Billet" pfffft just fancy words to rip customers off


:thumbup:



Gonzzz said:


> Lol @ Batmowheel


:laugh:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Turbo freak said:


> Why changing to an external wastegate? for that turbo and power goals i think it is not necessary.
> 
> well,
> first: i cant clock the turbo like i want with Internal WG
> ...


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

BR_337 said:


> ha thats funny... i could have gotten hx35 for next to nothing ..but i dont want a laggy a$$ setup
> hx35 are for 500whp cars..thats not what i want buddy
> vws are not hondas!
> 
> ...


I´ve posted that video just to show you what a BT really is. Your HX27 is far from being big tho. Anyway your turbo choice is bigger than K03´s. And yes i agree with you VW are not hondas thanks god! 



BR_337 said:


> Turbo freak said:
> 
> 
> > Why changing to an external wastegate? for that turbo and power goals i think it is not necessary.
> ...


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Turbo freak said:


> Why changing to an external wastegate? for that turbo and power goals i think it is not necessary.
> 
> Don´t take it wrong or personal but for me that is far from being BT.
> 
> ...





Turbo freak said:


> I´ve posted that video just to show you what a BT really is. Your HX27 is far from being big tho. Anyway your turbo choice is bigger than K03´s. And yes i agree with you VW are not hondas thanks god!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ArcticFox said:


> I know "Extended Tip" "CEA" "Batmowheel" "Billet" pfffft just fancy words to rip customers off


:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Turbo freak said:


> I own a fully built stroked 1.8T with GT35R with external wastegate (love the sound), daily driven fun as hell car. Very responsive due the 2.0T stroker, check it here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YTqjBZsS2SI



dude, you talk like you're the only guy with a big turbo ... 
love your set up btw :thumbup::thumbup:

I've built 400 hp civics. Plus, my brother made 415whp sr20 with just a tiny 2871r ....
Big turbo means nothing on my goal right now.
I think this turbo choice is gonna give me plenty of power, quick spool and great response. which is what I'm looking for .

And remember, this it's a budget build !!!!:wave: I don't have much money

I know what you mean about these "Frankenturbo" or "ko4" builds... I feel the same way
but it's not the case here


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

External vs internal wastegate has absoletely nothing to do with performance goals. That internal wastegate will not work if he decides to run lower boost. Which is probably a good idea considering he is using a tune made for a much smaller turbo, and injectors that are insufficient for his needs.[/QUOTE]

Thannnnnnnk you!!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

BR_337 said:


> dude you talk like you're the only guy with a big turbo ...
> love your set up btw :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I've built 400 hp civics and my brothers 415whp sr20 with a tiny 2871r ....
> ...


Hell no! hahaha please don´t take me wrong! With the things available these days for the 1.8T engine, it is very likely to put a strong engine in a budget. Holset turbos are a bless for that matter! I´m subscribed here to watch the end result.




BR_337 said:


> External vs internal wastegate has absoletely nothing to do with performance goals. That internal wastegate will not work if he decides to run lower boost. Which is probably a good idea considering he is using a tune made for a much smaller turbo, and injectors that are insufficient for his needs.


Thannnnnnnk you!!!! :beer::beer:[/QUOTE]

I know internal WG than can go from 4 psi and on, so that is irrelevant. If i were using that turbo i definitely stick to the internal WG, for convenience, reliability and budget in mind.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Internal wastegate = boost creep problems...


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

Gonzzz said:


> Internal wastegate = boost creep problems...


In some cases yes, but it is not an exclusive problem of internal WG Gonzzz. Boost creep is a combination of factors. Engine size, RPM, turbo size, A/R, wastegate hole size (internal or external tho), etc.....

Bob Q had boost creep problems with his boneville engine when trying to run on low boost and he was running on external wastegate! if i remember well they installed a second WG to solve that.

The easy way to eliminate boost creep is to run higher boost....


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Turbo freak said:


> The easy way to eliminate boost creep is to run higher boost....


I agree but when that is not possible you must use a bigger wastegate.

OP will probably have issues because he will have to run low boost due to small injectors and stock rods.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Turbo freak said:


> Hell no! hahaha please don´t take me wrong! With the things available these days for the 1.8T engine, it is very likely to put a strong engine in a budget. Holset turbos are a bless for that matter! I´m subscribed here to watch the end
> 
> 
> haha... :beer::beer:
> ...


well yea lol.. at first I wanted to go with internal cause of my budget ,but I would gave problems with clocking it and low all the other issues


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

BR_337 said:


> well yea lol.. at first I wanted to go with internal cause of my budget ,but I would gave problems with clocking it and low all the other issues


looks like a fun build will keep an eye on the progress! goodluck! :beer:


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Plenty of 1.8T guys running Holsets. Cool build.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

I agree with gonz about possible boost creep with that internal gate. Remember That turbo/ waste gate combo was designed for a diesel application. Diesels generally run much higher boost in OEM applications.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Subscribed

Looks like ur in my back yard. 


BR_337 said:


>


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

codergfx said:


> looks like a fun build will keep an eye on the progress! goodluck! :beer:


thanks brother :beer: following yours as well ...sick build and beautiful car :heart:



lorge1989 said:


> Plenty of 1.8T guys running Holsets. Cool build.


oh yea? try finding me one running a HX27 !  



Rod Ratio said:


> I agree with gonz about possible boost creep with that internal gate. Remember That turbo/ waste gate combo was designed for a diesel application. Diesels generally run much higher boost in OEM applications.


:thumbup:



elRey said:


> Subscribed
> :beer:
> 
> 
> Looks like ur in my back yard.


Woodstock ?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

BR_337 said:


> Woodstock ?


Right off new exit past towne lake :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

so woulda went HX35 with a .55a/r. 

I was seeing full 20psi by 4k with the huge oem .89a/r housing on an 8v. 

So the .55 woulda hit it in low to mid 3k range. Not laggy at all and made 375whp on a mustang dyno at 25psi. 

Anyway should be a torque setup :thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> so woulda went HX35 with a .55a/r.
> 
> I was seeing full 20psi by 4k with the huge oem .89a/r housing on an 8v.
> 
> ...


and this on a 1.8L motor with stock head or stroked with upgraded head? what redline?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

codergfx said:


> and this on a 1.8L motor with stock head or stroked with upgraded head? what redline?


 2.0L motor. Mild ported head with bowl work and a TT266. 7200rpm til i switched cams...then she just wanted to go to 8k :laugh:


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> 2.0L motor. Mild ported head with bowl work and a TT266. 7200rpm til i switched cams...then she just wanted to go to 8k :laugh:


Please show us a video!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Turbo freak said:


> Please show us a video!


Ive seen a few of his.vids on youtube, his car gets out of its own way pretty well. Just do a search on his user name.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

elRey said:


> Right off new exit past towne lake :wave:


for real ? haha..
I'm on trickum and 92 ..

where do y'all meet ? 
wilds bills ?lol


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 2.0L motor. Mild ported head with bowl work and a TT266. 7200rpm til i switched cams...then she just wanted to go to 8k :laugh:


opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Me vs Vast Tuned STG3+ RS6/KO4 B5 S4

http://vimeo.com/15361849

The last run was 50 to 125...


Man i miss Ocean City

I wish i could find the video of the FP Red EvoVIII I ran and started catchin on the top end but i dont know where he posted it.

Anyway this thread isnt about me. The holsets are very capable turbos. Even with the lag good lord it was a fun setup


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Me vs Vast Tuned STG3+ RS6/KO4 B5 S4
> 
> http://vimeo.com/15361849
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

nice I want your wheels


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Dave926 said:


> Turbo freak said:
> 
> 
> > External vs internal wastegate has absoletely nothing to do with performance goals. That internal wastegate will not work if he decides to run lower boost. Which is probably a good idea considering he is using a tune made for a much smaller turbo, and injectors that are insufficient for his needs.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

BR_337 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


so u get HX35 with BEP .55a/r and be more happy than that puny HX27!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Dave926 said:


> External vs internal wastegate has absoletely nothing to do with performance goals. *That internal wastegate will not work if he decides to run lower boost.* Which is probably a good idea considering he is using a tune made for a much smaller turbo, and injectors that are insufficient for his needs.





18T_BT said:


> What?


I assume the bolded statement is what you're confused about. Holsets use higher spring rate actuators than non-diesel turbos.


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

18T_BT said:


> What?



Bad quote, i didn´t state that!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

elRey said:


> I assume the bolded statement is what you're confused about. Holsets use higher spring rate actuators than non-diesel turbos.


No what i meant is that the internal waste gate hole is too small on a gas engine to run low boost


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> No what i meant is that the internal waste gate hole is too small on a gas engine to run low boost


:thumbup:


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

If he is not running at least 16-18 psi of boost, then why he bother to change the turbo! With the frankenturbo software it is totally possible. With no boost creep issues BTW!

Anyway he can run 10-12 psi with that turbo and stock injectors, without any problem.... incluiding boost creep! i bet $5 to that.


I think we are running in circles here.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

ok guys...

so,i decided to might as well do the damn RODS lol:thumbup::thumbup:

its gonna push my goal to finish this build a lot later but i really wanna see what this turbo can do 

now , 

new questions for ya! 

would it be ok to run Eagle rods ? im sure i wont ever get past 400whp 
i had them on my civic and worked great. plus found a set for $320 

for drop in rods .. i still use ARP head bolts right?

walbro inline enough for fuel ?

will stage 2 + franken 440cc tune get me over 300whp 
or am i gonna have to wait a lot longer to gather enough money to get an 630cc file?:banghead:

or should i stick to my original plan for now?????????


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

oh , how my catch can came out ..

not bad for homemade right? lol


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Get rods with forced pin oiling like stock if you want the engine to last like stock.

IE and PagParts brute rods both offer this; with brutes being the most affordable.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

BR_337 said:


> ok guys...
> 
> so,i decided to might as well do the damn RODS lol:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

the eagle rods are 20mm wrist pins so you will not be able to re-use your pistons. i'd go ahead and get a proper big turbo file also


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> the eagle rods are 20mm wrist pins so you will not be able to re-use your pistons. i'd go ahead and get a proper big turbo file also


oh I see..  
ok Thanks man..



Rod Ratio said:


> Get rods with forced pin oiling like stock if you want the engine to last like stock.
> 
> IE and PagParts brute rods both offer this; with brutes being the most affordable.


gotcha !:beer:

how much does the Brute s run ? ? 
what about Scat?

what's best/cheapest for Drop in?


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

Got any pics of this??? Sounds like a beast!
*Ek civic HB typer-R (b18c5) swap, fully built ,garrett T-70 sold!* Nice lil build you got here..


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

EF9Si said:


> Got any pics of this??? Sounds like a beast!
> *Ek civic HB typer-R (b18c5) swap, fully built ,garrett T-70 sold!* Nice lil build you got here..


sold it 4 years ago  and my laptop with all the pictures is been broken for 2 .:banghead:
I have to get that freaking hard drive. 

had a lot of issues but it sure was a beast. :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

BR_337 said:


> oh I see..
> ok Thanks man..
> 
> 
> ...


Click PagParts link in my sig:beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys ,
just a little up date ..

i got some parts back ..

got a little bit of work ahead of me cause i need to remove the oem manifold for test fit the new one than ,put it all back together until i have all parts to install the new turbo  

Manifold for test fitting exactly where i want the turbo and WG flanges to be weld it 

Turbosmart MBC

TIAL 38mm

n Feedline..





















































So, after i get the manifold back again. Im gonna drive to Mindnight Auto 
(1.5 miles from my house ) to have Morris custom make my downpipe and exhaust..

In the mean time i hope to have the funds to order 

Intercooler 
MAF ,Map bug 
injectors 
Pipping for custom Inlet pipe


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Looking good mang:beer:

Honestly, I thought this was going to be another "cool story bro" thread..


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Looking good mang:beer:
> 
> Honestly, I thought this was going to be another "cool story bro" thread..


:beer:


----------



## Brendon1098 (Oct 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Me vs Vast Tuned STG3+ RS6/KO4 B5 S4
> 
> http://vimeo.com/15361849
> 
> ...



The metallic red one with the black guy driving it?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer:


:beer:




Rod Ratio said:


> Looking good mang:beer:
> 
> Honestly, I thought this was going to be another "cool story bro" thread..


thanks brother :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Brendon1098 said:


> The metallic red one with the black guy driving it?


yea his name escapes me. awesome you were there that night? didnt he end up selling it? He'd demolish me from a low roll (40ish)..lag and spinning and a ****ty 3rd sychro hurts lol. But the last run i dont know if its on vid or not cause i havent seen it but we went from 60 and i caught him round 110 after he had about a half car lead.


----------



## 01-GTI-1.8T (Aug 2, 2012)

Looking good :thumbup:, in for the finish!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

01-GTI-1.8T said:


> Looking good :thumbup:, in for the finish!


:beer::beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HEY YALL 

Got the turbo/manifold out ! 

hardest part was, getting one of the bolts from my stupid ebay downpipe :banghead:

































little comparison 











and mock up for test fitting 

this is not the final placement !!!



















From bottom.. Turbo will be Centered 













Now i have to bring the manifold back to Morris so he can finish welding it for final instalation :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

watching this :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

lookin good so far :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I was looking at your catch can set up, and I've got a question. Do you have any vacuum pulling it? I see the valve cover, and the oil housing hoses going to it, but no vacuum.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

rains said:


> watching this :thumbup:


:beer:




Big_Tom said:


> lookin good so far :thumbup:


thanks Tom



Rod Ratio said:


> opcorn:


:thumbup:




VWBugman00 said:


> I was looking at your catch can set up, and I've got a question. Do you have any vacuum pulling it? I see the valve cover, and the oil housing hoses going to it, but no vacuum.


mmm.. No!! is that bad?lol...


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

VWBugman00 said:


> I was looking at your catch can set up, and I've got a question. Do you have any vacuum pulling it? I see the valve cover, and the oil housing hoses going to it, but no vacuum.


Catch cans do not NEED vacuum. 

Especially a vented catch can..


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Rod Ratio said:


> Catch cans do not NEED vacuum.
> 
> Especially a vented catch can..


didn't thing so :beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Little update guys... 

My exhaust manifold is done ! ill pick it up tonight :thumbup:
and siemens 630's are arriving on monday..

ill post some pics when i get them

ill also be ordering parts to make the custom TIP 
and buying intercooler... so should be bolting up everything really soon :thumbup:

Rods ,pump, bearings gaskets and seals little down the road ...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

BR_337 said:


> Little update guys...
> 
> My exhaust manifold is done ! ill pick it up tonight :thumbup:
> and siemens 630's are arriving on monday..
> ...


:beer:


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Looking good keep the good work up :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice:beer:


----------



## imalleuro'd (Nov 8, 2010)

watching this... curious about that manifold


----------



## Crispy222 (Mar 10, 2008)

BR_337 said:


> ... so should be bolting up everything really soon :thumbup:


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## MK4WolfsburgJetta (Mar 17, 2008)

Watching =)


----------



## Alcaid (Jun 2, 2005)

What number is casted inside the T25 exhaust flange mouth? (There is a "1" on one side, the number on the opposite side is the interesting one)

Did you ever take the compressor housing off to measure the inducer and exducer diameter?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

hey guys , haven't updated this in a while due to a FEW set backs 

first, ACL reconstructive surgery (im a pro fighter ! injured it training ) 

second my fabricator disappeared for a month with my manifold and wouldn't return my calls ( AND IT DIDNT COME OUT LIKE I WANTED IT. OH WELL..:banghead

anyways, 
i ordered MY INTERCOOLER UNIT AND ALL THE PIPING to start fabricating it.
im gonna cut and mark everything the way i want it ,and have a shop weld it 

starting the breakdown TODAY!! ILL BE POSTING :thumbup::beer:


BOX OF GOODIES .. MISSING intercooler,piping etc...












Got a set of koni coilovers too. IMA clean it up and install it today:thumbup:


----------



## Alcaid (Jun 2, 2005)

Is it an Assy:3593378 turbo?

If that's the case you have the small 6cm^2 exhaust housing. I have a 7cm^2 if you are interested in a swap for a bigger one


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Alcaid said:


> Is it an Assy:3593378 turbo?
> 
> If that's the case you have the small 6cm^2 exhaust housing. I have a 7cm^2 if you are interested in a swap for a bigger one


pm'ed


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

almost there yall!

few more parts and ill start to bolt this up 

love the fact that i am piecing everything together instead of buying it ready :thumbup::thumbup:










bought few things wrong :banghead:

this pipe should be 1.5 inner diameter not outer ugh... 











v-band aluminum flange for compressor outlet 











just an idea of what i wanna do 

( wrong size doh)











ill keep you guys posted :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Intercooler is here !! 

29x9x2.75 inlet is 2.25 ! and so is all the piping.. 
can start the mock up now :thumbup:

still missing little things but now i can finally start ...

but first , i have to swap the starter on my daily beater b4 i park the gti for good :banghead:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I would recommend at least a treadstone or precision intercooler core if you plan on running any serious amount of boost. The ebay units do not cool very well despite what many idiots on here will tell you


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I would recommend at least a treadstone or precision intercooler core if you plan on running any serious amount of boost. The ebay units do not cool very well despite what many idiots on here will tell you


agreed .. 
this is temporary until I do rods this, Sumner
so I prob won't be boosting over 20lbs till then :beer:


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

From what i know using vbands on your IC piping isn't the best idea with the amount of flexing that takes place, even if it's just the one off the turbo. I'd think you'd be better off with all silicone but i could be wrong, also it doesn't hurt to try. 

good luck with the build glad to see someone trying a smaller holset, i want to see the numbers it puts down :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

D3hd3nd said:


> From what i know using vbands on your IC piping isn't the best idea with the amount of flexing that takes place, even if it's just the one off the turbo. I'd think you'd be better off with all silicone but i could be wrong, also it doesn't hurt to try.
> 
> good luck with the build glad to see someone trying a smaller holset, i want to see the numbers it puts down :thumbup:


yea , that vband off the turbo it's just a idea , not sure if it's gonna work . but YES ! like you said, worth the try I guess 

thanks doh :beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

You might be able to get away with just one off the turbo but like others have said silicone works just as well. 

I use only 5 ply silicone couplers from mandrel bending solutions in Maryland. They have any size shape you could possibly imagine


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> You might be able to get away with just one off the turbo but like others have said silicone works just as well.
> 
> I use only 5 ply silicone couplers from mandrel bending solutions in Maryland. They have any size shape you could possibly imagine


yea ,I just like making the piping super clear..it makes huge difference in the bay.And of coarse , preforms and lasts longer 
I'm gonna Check that place out :beer:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

BR_337 said:


> yea ,I just like making the piping super clear..it makes huge difference in the bay.And of coarse , preforms and lasts longer
> I'm gonna Check that place out :beer:



J-tech automotive in the UK buit a 1.8T race car that has *two* silicone pieces in the intake/charge piping… the rest hard lines :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

here is a dyno of an opel with the hx27 vs k04... dont know any other details on it but 

It works out to roughly 330whp 385wtq











all that torque at 3900! i was *raping *tires with 365wtq at 4800 so..that HX27sounds like fun!


----------



## .:R Stephan (Feb 26, 2010)

Subscribed! :beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> here is a dyno of an opel with the hx27 vs k04... dont know any other details on it but
> 
> It works out to roughly 330whp 385wtq
> 
> ...


sweet!!! :thumbup:

but I don't understand that dyno to the hx27 . is that dyno from your old hy35 set up?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

.:R Stephan said:


> Subscribed! :beer:


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

BR_337 said:


> sweet!!! :thumbup:
> 
> but I don't understand that dyno to the hx27 . is that dyno from your old hy35 set up?


umm i said at the top of the post that it's a HX27 vs K04 dyno plot........... look at the graph (blue lines) HX27 made 330whp [email protected]


and For the record i had an HX35 which had [email protected]


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> umm i said at the top of the post that it's a HX27 vs K04 dyno plot........... look at the graph (blue lines) HX27 made 330whp [email protected]
> 
> 
> and For the record i had an HX35 which had [email protected]


:thumbup::thumbup:

oh, my bad ! i saw your post on my phone , while i was on the road. So i must've missed it . 

thanks for the info!:beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

All_Euro said:


> J-tech automotive in the UK buit a 1.8T race car that has *two* silicone pieces in the intake/charge piping… the rest hard lines :thumbup:


sick!!! love it!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

ok so, 

I haven't been able to do much because my daily driver ( pontiac bonneville 200k miles ) broke down:banghead:. i just fixed it! it was the starter ! .

So, the only thing i was able to do while driving the car, was mounting the intercooler .
i actually had no choice ,but to drive around with the intercooler not connected lol (ricer)


This thing is sooo tight in there... i cant even move it by hand


















still needs some more trimming 











Now i can really start working on this thing sense my daily is running again

let the breakdown begin!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

All_Euro said:


> J-tech automotive in the UK buit a 1.8T race car that has *two* silicone pieces in the intake/charge piping… the rest hard lines :thumbup:


I see 3 silicon couplers and i'd assume there's 2 more (connecting piping to intercooler) and where the piping meets the TB has a flange that gets bolted on. Piping welded together is fine to clean up the look but i don't think vbands would work that well with the flexing the piping takes. Like i said i wouldn't mind seeing someone try it nor does it hurt to give it a go.

Also what intercooler core did you go with, looks oversized for your power range which isn't bad for future upgrades if that's your intention


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

D3hd3nd said:


> I see 3 silicon couplers and i'd *assume* there's 2 more (connecting piping to intercooler) and where the piping meets the TB has a flange that gets bolted on. Piping welded together is fine to clean up the look but i don't think vbands would work that well with the flexing the piping takes. Like i said i wouldn't mind seeing someone try it nor does it hurt to give it a go.
> 
> Also what intercooler core did you go with, looks oversized for your power range which isn't bad for future upgrades if that's your intention



Well, to quote a tid bit from the 9 page article I have on it…

*"To minimise boost loses Ben's hard piped it all… ""There are a couple tiny bits of silicone interconnecting pipes where we absolutely had to use it, but that's kept to a minimum.""*

So, yes, OP needs to allow for some flex at a couple locations - but anything that can be mounted to move with the engine should be fine.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

D3hd3nd said:


> I see 3 silicon couplers and i'd assume there's 2 more (connecting piping to intercooler) and where the piping meets the TB has a flange that gets bolted on. Piping welded together is fine to clean up the look but i don't think vbands would work that well with the flexing the piping takes. Like i said i wouldn't mind seeing someone try it nor does it hurt to give it a go.
> 
> Also what intercooler core did you go with, looks oversized for your power range which isn't bad for future upgrades if that's your intention


yes! might be a little.. Its a CxRacing core and the piping is from "siliconesIntakes"
But i do plan on going big in the future . 
the plan for this year is..
Getting it as close to 300whp w/o pushing to stock rods to the breaking point. And 3 to 5 months down , get RODS, Supporting PUMP, VR6 trottle body ,3 inch cat back and max out the turbo:thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

update guys!! 

finally finished mocking up intercooler piping :thumbup: 
I'm gonna have a shop weld everything up for me , (wish i had a welder ) 

also, had to modify the manifold a little .. 

Hopefully i can get everything weld it up this week .And get my downpipe done and finish this thing. 


It 'll be using ONE 45 degree silicone cup


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh! also , i swapped my small 6cm housing to a 7cm with cool dude name PETTER from NORWAY 
user name ''Alcaid ''. he also gave me a exhaust gasket and the turbo c-clip i really needed it. Thanks buddy!! :beer::beer: 

And how i had to modify the manifold 

let me know what you guys think  


6cm vs 7cm housing should have better top end 



with new housing 





























































piping ready to get weld it :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

getting all the piping weld it tomorrow ! excited :thumbup::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Guys ... got my stuff back!! ! intercooler piping 
manifold and my.exhaust housing that needed the wastegate flap welded shut. 
looks awesome !! hopefully it'll bolt up 

I'll post pictures tonight ! 

let me know what you guys think .. 

Thanks James and Robert @ Main Stream Performance. super honest guys , and reasonable price. 
Going back there for downpipe and use their Dyno  

I'm so exite ( Borat voice ) lol


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice job with the piping. I half assed mine with a bunch of free **** when I did my mk2.

So weld wg shut and see what happens?:laugh:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

18T_BT said:


>


haha.. that's fair ! I'm some when.I get home tonight. 



Dave926 said:


> Nice job with the piping. I half assed mine with a bunch of free **** when I did my mk2.
> 
> thanks ! wait bolt this think up
> So weld wg shut and see what happens?:laugh:



come on man.. you know what I mean..
The turbo housing


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

time for some pics 

how the manifold turned out 

























they also put it on the belt sander to make sure it was flat 









Some of the piping (forgot one peace back at the shop. had to drive 45min back :banghead



















Maanifold ,Tial WG and turbo 



































And how its siting now 


























Reducer i made ! EVEN THE WELDER from MainStream was impressed with how i cut everything so clean... maybe ill get a job there ? lol


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Im going to have to put it on hold . cause im going to BRAZIL tonight for a week!

Im gonna eat some Acai and drink coconut water on the beach while you guys freeze in this weather .
had to say it sorry ! lol


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

BR_337 said:


> Im going to have to put it on hold . cause im going to BRAZIL tonight for a week!
> 
> Im gonna eat some Acai and drink coconut water on the beach while you guys freeze in this weather .
> had to say it sorry ! lol


Bring me back some goiabada cascao! Seriously!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

mainstayinc said:


> Bring me back some goiabada cascao! Seriously!


Aww.. you know your **** huh .. lol I'll pm you from there . :beer:


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

BR_337 said:


> Aww.. you know your **** huh .. lol I'll pm you from there . :beer:


:thumbup: and a caipirinha for you---->:beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

hey guys, I'm back !  

started the car up today for the first.time.. 


So, I need some help! 

first I crank motor a few times to get oil in to.the turbo. So I started it! checked the turbo , it was spinning fine at idle. but then after about a minute, it stops spinning . So I turn the engine off ! 

so I spin it with.my fingers ,and it feels harder to spin than before ?? wtf? 

I haven't started it sense then
Zero shaft play 
still have some vac leaks 
no.exhaust
no TIP 

should I pull the turbo?? or should I test it under load first ? 

thanks :beer:


----------



## Alcaid (Jun 2, 2005)

It is harder to spin because the center housing is now filled with oil instead of air


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Alcaid said:


> It is harder to spin because the center housing is now filled with oil instead of air


what's up Pette !! :beer: did you get the housing?

so I don't have to worry about it if ours not spinning at idle??


----------



## Alcaid (Jun 2, 2005)

Should spin at idle, but just barely, if it feels OK to turn with your fingers I wouldn't be worried. Break the nut on the oil feed line and see if there actually is oil coming to the turbo

Same thing happening here with the exact same turbo  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2ZKnlICIJE


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Alcaid said:


> It is harder to spin because the center housing is now filled with oil instead of air


what's up Pette !! :beer: did you get the housing?

so I don't have to worry about it if ours not spinning at idle??


----------



## Alcaid (Jun 2, 2005)

Does this look familiar? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2ZKnlICIJE

(compressor wheel stops in the video, same turbo as well)


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

ok , I'll try that !:beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Alcaid said:


> Does this look familiar?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2ZKnlICIJE
> 
> (compressor wheel stops in the video, same turbo as well)


yea! lol... so it's normal right?


----------



## Alcaid (Jun 2, 2005)

Normal, increase idle to make it spin


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

getting Downpipe done tomorrow and Tune on Sunday..Excited !!!

I'll post pictures and videos once done:beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

I had exhaust leak on the manifold gasket . (stock single layer)

turbo spooling perfect at idle now  

downpipe done ! 
posting pictures in little bit. 

I still need a good thick gasket anyone know good place to buy it ? need it asap !


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

BR_337 said:


> I had exhaust leak on the manifold gasket . (stock single layer)
> 
> turbo spooling perfect at idle now
> 
> ...


That sounds about right because if I saw my compressor wheel not spinning at idle that would mean the turbine wheel isnt spinning either which would worry the hell out of me


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yea ! it did scared me cause turbo is brad new! 


here's a video ! ( disregard the huge exhaust leak off the manifold) will be fixed tonight

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wZBPbdWhTs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome! Should be fun to drive!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Three3Se7en said:


> Awesome! Should be fun to drive!


can't wait to try it:beer:


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

Nice build. I haven't been on here in a while. Its nice to come back and see a nice 1.8t build thread.:thumbup:opcorn::beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

AllofurVWRbelong2me said:


> Nice build. I haven't been on here in a while. Its nice to come back and see a nice 1.8t build thread.:thumbup:opcorn::beer:



thanks brother!! :beer::wave:


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

looks good, good luck with it all & most importantly have some fun! glad to see your not a follower and def thinking outside the box.:beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Bx V-dubber said:


> looks good, good luck with it all & most importantly have some fun! glad to see your not a follower and def thinking outside the box.:beer:


thanks man... ch:beer:eers to you :beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

still trying to fix this exhaust leak so I can tune her... 

having trouble with the last NUT on the manifold .. its rounded and I couldn't get it off today. I'll try tomorrow


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

exhaust leak fixed! 

here is a video of how turbo is spinning after engine is shut off

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S31nXXugFrs&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

now, I haven't finished my tip but I've been testing the car with the dv hooked up to the ic piping, it sounds like I'm leaking boost from the dv . ( I have no TIP tight now ) 

I can't tell if its the turbo spoiling or dv leaking 

I'll make a quick video right now


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

here's it is... ( fist time using dv was this car ) I'm used to bov  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QRaCkt6Df0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

BR_337 said:


> here's it is... ( fist time using dv was this car ) I'm used to bov
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QRaCkt6Df0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


anyone?


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats on getting it on the road! I bet it feels great!

EDIT: I read the posts above later on haha. sorry :facepalm:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Vacum leak, and the turbo spooling. 

Pressure test it. You likely have a pinhole opening under boost


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

open turbos make that kind of noise


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Turbo freak said:


> open turbos make that kind of noise


I heard two separate, and distinct sounds. One was the turbo, and the other 'sounded' like a leak.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

thanks guys ..
it was my Dv. 
i actually just bought a TURBOSMART kompact dual port BOV . LOVE it !!! sounds and perform awesome ! will post video tomorrow :thumbup:


here/s some pics of the final parts of build :beer:

before driving to friends to start making the downpipe 







downpipe /dump tube done 
















little trip to Summit racing  freaking huge!!!!





Temporary Oil drain line vs New from Summit 





Doing some logs with my TUNER :thumbup::thumbup:



testing new BOV . ill post full video tomorrow 



how sit tonight after a crazy week trying to get this think done . (cant believe im done ) all is left is Tune . And of coarse , Rods in a few months :laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Awesome build, but a few little things bugging me.

No mention of oil pressure or oiling setup.

It needs to have a 16an drain, no exceptions. A 4an would be ideal too, then test for oil pressure from there and adjust as necessary.

That holset will do whatever you want it to, for a very, very long time under conditions most turbos wont. 

You can easily use a 3 way tee and a $15 pressure gauge from summit as I did. That 16an line will hurt to.buy and the fittings as well, but doing it right will be worth it.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> Awesome build, but a few little things bugging me.
> 
> No mention of oil pressure or oiling setup.
> 
> ...



thanks for the tips man... :beer:

I am using 10an but I drilled out some of the fittings that has smaller hole. so there's plenty of flow . (plus I just spent $80 on the return line / fittings ) 
I'm using -4 an for feed. . 


this turbo uses a 360° thrust bearing so no restrictor need it .


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

-10an has a drain size is ~.55

-16an has a drain at about ~.85

Holset specs a 19mm, which is ~.75

Either way at least stick a gauge tee in to check pressure.

I see more often then not Holset getting a bad rep for oiling, where 90% of the time its due to a subpar setup


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> -10an has a drain size is ~.55
> 
> -16an has a drain at about ~.85
> 
> ...


will do ! thanks man:beer:


----------



## Alcaid (Jun 2, 2005)

Holset specifies 14mm ID (0.55") oil drain for these HX27W/HE221W CHRAs, so AN10 will do the job just fine


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Alcaid said:


> Holset specifies 14mm ID (0.55") oil drain for these HX27W/HE221W CHRAs, so AN10 will do the job just fine


 Not doubting you. 

Have a source for that?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Alcaid said:


> Holset specifies 14mm ID (0.55") oil drain for these HX27W/HE221W CHRAs, so AN10 will do the job just fine


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

changed oil catch can spot. 

thinking about clocking the comp. housing down and redo the piping before I.C  

also , ima start cleaning / painting some stuff in the engine bay . 


heres where catch can is now


----------



## Alcaid (Jun 2, 2005)

Dave926 said:


> Not doubting you.
> 
> Have a source for that?


 Holset HE221W Service Repair Manual Page 14, Point 11


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

Rod Ratio said:


> I heard two separate, and distinct sounds. One was the turbo, and the other 'sounded' like a leak.
> I know what an open turbo sounds like; this isn't my first day.


 Hey dude calm down, it was just an opinion to the OP, not to you!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Alcaid said:


> Holset HE221W Service Repair Manual Page 14, Point 11


 Thanks pette, YOU ARE THE MAN !! :wave::wave::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:eace:eace:eace: 

And thank you for the 7cm huousing ,all the help info and answering all my noob questions ... 

THIS YOU TURBO IS SPOOLING LIKE A KO3 LOL!!!! 

IM GONNA POST A VIDEO TODAY ! its not tuned yet .But tuner said im ok running on WasteGate spring pressure (13 lbs)


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Turbo freak said:


> Hey dude calm down, it was just an opinion to the OP, not to you!


 Hey dude.. I edited that post 3 days ago. Did you REALLY save that to your clipboard for 3 days? Really man?


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

Rod Ratio said:


> Hey dude.. I edited that post 3 days ago. Did you REALLY save that to your clipboard for 3 days? Really man?


 

Saved nothing. That appeared yesterday like that dude... And still like that BTW.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Turbo freak said:


> Saved nothing. That appeared yesterday like that dude... And still like that BTW.


 Weird.. It disappeared in tapatalk. I edited out the last douchey sentence right after I posted it


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's some short videos i took today .... 

keep in mind ,the car is not tuned . so im not really steeping on it  

this is 3rd (i think i hit 15 lbs by 3400  

 

and 4th 

 

let me know what you guys think.  

this one some how got uploaded upside down  ill make another one :thumbup: 
2nd ,3rd and 4th 

 

i love this turbo so far!! caint wait to try it on 20lbs and 30+ later down the road


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

That is some great spool! That S256 I had spooled at 4500  

That will be more fun when you get tune. Who you going with?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Three3Se7en said:


> That is some great spool! That S256 I had spooled at 4500
> 
> That will be more fun when you get tune. Who you going with?


 thanks man! I can't wait to start ripping this thi 

I'm gong with a local Tuner . Rey


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

hello! 

nice thing you're about to enjoy.. 

i'm currently building 16Vturbo and i would love to get that turbo!!! 
i already have K24 7200 from RS2 but that is lagggyyyyyy!!!  
could you please pass some numbers from your compressor housing that i could find that thing? 

cheers!


----------



## Alcaid (Jun 2, 2005)

I have both HX27W and HE221W compressor maps, what you really want is the HE221W  same spool up, more air and more durable due to billet compressor wheel


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

could you please pass that maps? 

and where can i find some he221w candy?


----------



## Alcaid (Jun 2, 2005)

LamaMk1 said:


> and where can i find some he221w candy?


 Like this?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

i want that billet wheel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

hey pette, i need another c-clip ! you got anymore ?


----------



## Alcaid (Jun 2, 2005)

What happened to the other C-clip I sent you? I might have another spare somewhere, I have to check. 

HE221W has 80-90bhp more capacity in the compressor than the HX27W, more boost as well. Same turbine on both. 

You know the HE221W takes you 2 minutes to install? You can leave the turbine housing installed and just plug the HE221W right in there


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

so i stared doing some cleaning in my engine bay while my tuner gets back in town .. 

And here is what i and end up doing ... 

Went from this : 

 

to this  

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 



please say you like it ,cause it was alot of freaking work to reroute that piping  :wave:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

new piping looks boss :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Alcaid said:


> What happened to the other C-clip I sent you? I might have another spare somewhere, I have to check.
> 
> HE221W has 80-90bhp more capacity in the compressor than the HX27W, more boost as well. Same turbine on both.
> 
> You know the HE221W takes you 2 minutes to install? You can leave the turbine housing installed and just plug the HE221W right in there


 
yea i know , but its impossible to find a he221 here .. 

i was having so much trouble putting back the c-clip after i clocked the turbo down, that i made a relief cut and next time i try i remove it , i think its gonna break man


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> new piping looks boss :thumbup:


 really ???? yay!!! eace::wave::thumbup: 

thanks man... it was a bbitch to clock that turbo lol 

cheers:beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

i still need to cut and rotate some of the piping .cause of the BOV bong is facing down 

Im doing that tomorrow and hopefully tune it


----------



## Alcaid (Jun 2, 2005)

Not a problem to source HE221W turbos if you need one


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

is it possible to find some for me? 
plus note is tat i'm from Croatia? 
and i really really want something like that???


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

LamaMk1 said:


> is it possible to find some for me?
> plus note is tat i'm from Croatia?
> and i really really want something like that???


 Talk to Alcaid . he should be able to help you.:thumbup:


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

yup, that is some serious thing you got there.. 

I'm trying to foind some H rods atm, and I was wondering is it ok to run this baby on external wastegate?pressure control should be really really messy with internal... 
I don't want it to be too punchy on throttle, just want WRC car response like having 300hp from 3000-7000 rpm ... lol... 

what urbine haousing do you roll atm on this hx27w?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

LamaMk1 said:


> yup, that is some serious thing you got there..
> 
> I'm trying to foind some H rods atm, and I was wondering is it ok to run this baby on external wastegate?pressure control should be really really messy with internal...
> I don't want it to be too punchy on throttle, just want WRC car response like having 300hp from 3000-7000 rpm ... lol...
> ...


 Thanks man 
yea , you definitely can run external WG on these. I'm running a TIAL 38mm and works great. 
but internal will be ok too,if you don't.have to.clock.the turbo . 

it.came with a 6 cm housing but ALCAID helped me get a 7cm . it still spool.very.fast but little more power at Top end :thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## superkarl (Dec 18, 2012)

This is a PROPER build this. Nice one. 
All the best with the tuning and figures


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

thanks brother!!:beer::beer: 

can't wait to tune this thing.


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

it's second day after reading this... 
c'mon tune this **** m8... 

cant wait to see some swedish action...


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

LamaMk1 said:


> it's second day after reading this...
> c'mon tune this **** m8...
> 
> cant wait to see some swedish action...


 haha... tell me about it lol 

I get off work at 8pm , going straight to my tuner's house:thumbup:


----------



## superkarl (Dec 18, 2012)

What time is it there now? 
Im just going to bed!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

superkarl said:


> What time is it there now?
> Im just going to bed!


 6:10pm


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

any news?opcorn:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

LamaMk1 said:


> any news?opcorn:


 Yeah I clicked on this expecting updates! I am disappoint. :laugh:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

hey guys.... so this is how my story ends with my 337  












The car was ready man!!!!!... my friend was doing the last log ,before driving the car to my house and... 

it wasn't his fault . it was raining super hard and he hydroplaned on the off ramp ...i was devastated.. after all that work  

The car was wrecked before! when i bought it . now with this ..its not worth fixing it anymore .


----------



## Islandsilvia (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh ****...............I was subscribed. And loving every minute of it. Look @ it this way, you have life, the material posessions can always be redone. Sorry about ur car man.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

so now on for the good news 

i was so pissed that ,i was determent in getting another shell the next day //


guess where my 1.8t is going in now???







the interior in this think is perfect !!! new seen one so clean :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

sorry for the accident.

If you are going to swap the 1.8T complete with its corresponding me7.5 ECU, do you want to sell me the megasquirt that is on that MK2 GTI?


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

wow dude.. first time i looked at this thread and it went like :laugh:







 and now







hahah

will you keep the build going in here?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

No!!! Fu_k!!! Sorry man
The mk2 will be sick. Keep me in mind if you sell the wheels off the 337.... I'm local.:beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

I always wanted a reason buy a mk2 shell.. well, I got one on Sunday  

so anyways, I found this in Craigslist in Tennessee . 
the owner was selling the as a shell with a bad motor because his mechanic never.got the car to run . 

so, 
it turns out this car has a built 16v in it. I forgot to take pictures ..

here's what it came with : 
keep in mind.I paid 1800 for this as a rolling shell (my brothers money lol)

built 16v cams and supposedly bottom end 
extra 16v head 
extra built tranny 
Mega Squirt II stand alone 
stainless lines ajd fpr with bbm fuel rail 
innovate wideband controller for MS 
set of wheels with toyo proxes 
koni yellow and spring 
super thick sway bars (not sure what kind) 
super rare vw motorsports steering wheel and knob 

so, the.original owner was building this car for autoX , but never finished. so the guy I bought from ,bought it from the the org owner, but could never run the car because didn't know how to mess with the Mega Squirt. 

so we tweaked a little with the throttle ..and this thing freaking.runs like a champ . hahaha ... it's extremely rich doh.and it is soaking the spark plugs . but it runs well . 


so my plan is to drop my 1.8t ( btw the motor and turbo setup was not damage at all) this ,And sell this 16v motor with the mega Squirt 
So.can make up.the money.I spent on the mk2 . 
plus sell all parts from the 337 that are still good .


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Turbo freak said:


> sorry for the accident.
> 
> thanks man .. it's fine ! it's just a car lol
> 
> If you are going to swap the 1.8T complete with its corresponding me7.5 ECU, do you want to sell me the megasquirt that is on that MK2 GTI?


yes I will sell.it 



lbandt said:


> wow dude.. first time i looked at this thread and it went like :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell.yea !! 



Twopnt016v said:


> No!!! Fu_k!!! Sorry man
> The mk2 will be sick. Keep me in mind if you sell the wheels off the 337.... I'm local.:beer:


thanks man ..ok , I need to.make a list of parts... will keep y'all posted


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Islandsilvia said:


> Oh ****...............I was subscribed. And loving every minute of it. Look @ it this way, you have life, the material posessions can always be redone. Sorry about ur car man.


yes you're right brother:beer:


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

BR_337 said:


> hey guys.... so this is how my story ends with my 337
> 
> The car was ready man!!!!!... my friend was doing the last log ,before driving the car to my house and...
> 
> ...


LESSON TO LEARN. No driving fast in the rain.

Glad you and your friend are alright however.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> LESSON TO LEARN. No driving fast in the rain.
> 
> Glad you and your friend are alright however.


yes definitely ! and thank you !


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Ouch man! Sorry about the 337 dude. That looks like 575....


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

T-Boy said:


> Ouch man! Sorry about the 337 dude. That looks like 575....


it is bro.. off sixes road

thanks man


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad no one got hurt in your 337.. Sad to see it wrecked but enjoy the lighter MKII, thing should rip once done:thumbup:


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*damn...*

I'm really sorry to see this happened...
but glad to see that nobody got hurt :thumbup:

get that lump out of that and put it in mk2 with everything else!

and let's get this party started! umpkin:

does you mk4 has black rear roof illumination lights?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Glad no one got hurt in your 337.. Sad to see it wrecked but enjoy the lighter MKII, thing should rip once done:thumbup:


thank God no one did ...
thanks man.. 

yea I'm excited for 300 whp in this light ass car  (Honda boys better.get ready ) lol



LamaMk1 said:


> I'm really sorry to see this happened...
> but glad to see that nobody got hurt :thumbup:
> 
> get that lump out of that and put it in mk2 with everything else!
> ...



heck yea!!! already stating  

mmm... don't think so! I have look


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry to see this happen to one of the few builds that had some originality to it! 

Glad you and your friends are OK, and that you already have your contingency plan in action. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Dang man! Another 337 down 

Time for a classified thread.

Keep us updated on the new build broski. That shell is going to be fun.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

You should swap the 02m tranny from the 337 into the mk2. Its like a dream when you change that old shift linkage to cable shift with a short shift kit. One of the axles will need to be shortened. I have used a driveshaft shop on 41 near barrret pkwy to shorten and balance the axles on my swaps.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> You should swap the 02m tranny from the 337 into the mk2. Its like a dream when you change that old shift linkage to cable shift with a short shift kit. One of the axles will need to be shortened. I have used a driveshaft shop on 41 near barrret pkwy to shorten and balance the axles on my swaps.


please ! tell me more brother .. im researching a lot ! i was considering using the mk2 tranny cause everyone says its too hard to swap it .  Can you give me some info on it? what about tranny mount ? how would i do that ? :beer::beer:

please please !!!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Sorry to see this happen to one of the few builds that had some originality to it!
> 
> Glad you and your friends are OK, and that you already have your contingency plan in action. :beer: :beer:



i know man... was so excited for my 337  
thanks doh brother ... and damn right im not stopping now :thumbup:




Three3Se7en said:


> Dang man! Another 337 down
> 
> Time for a classified thread.
> 
> Keep us updated on the new build broski. That shell is going to be fun.


yea! ill be selling alot of parts at sowo so i can make money for the whole swap 

honda boys better get ready !! 300whp + 1900lbs :laugh:opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

here is few more pick of the shell ... 

already came with new fuel pump, sway bars , koni yellows , and 2.5 techtronic exhaust :thumbup::thumbup:











something like this , but with my own style  Custom!!


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

I did those swaps like 10yrs ago..lol...Let me look when I get home at what I did for the tranny mount side. I sold the 02m car but still have my 02J(5speed mk4) swapped car. I don't remember fabbing anything for the tranny side but I might have. These swaps I kept the 2.016v not a 1.8t. I had to make a bracket for the front mount where the starter is, It was a simple piece of flatbar with holes. I had to get a axle shortened and then take a piece of flatbar and drill some holes to support the shifter box. You do need to find a pedal cluster from a g60 corrado. I made a reinforcement plate for the firewall and I made a resivior for fluid. All and all I think I made everything for the swap in a weekend. I'll look when I get home and report back with other details.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> I did those swaps like 10yrs ago..lol...Let me look when I get home at what I did for the tranny mount side. I sold the 02m car but still have my 02J(5speed mk4) swapped car. I don't remember fabbing anything for the tranny side but I might have. These swaps I kept the 2.016v not a 1.8t. I had to make a bracket for the front mount where the starter is, It was a simple piece of flatbar with holes. I had to get a axle shortened and then take a piece of flatbar and drill some holes to support the shifter box. You do need to find a pedal cluster from a g60 corrado. I made a reinforcement plate for the firewall and I made a resivior for fluid. All and all I think I made everything for the swap in a weekend. I'll look when I get home and report back with other details.


ok thanks a lot man .. it's gonna be a huge help ..oh , and I got the wheels separated for you 

yea man... I'm driving this now . cruising at 60 mph, And its freaking asking for a six year

I like my o2m and much better lol


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

I didn't have to do any modification to the trans mount side when swapping the 02j tranny. I removed both brackets off the mk2 tranny and swapped them over to the 02J and they bolted right up. On the 02M it looks like you would just need to fab a piece that you bolt to the tranny where the stock mk4 mount is that would accept the mk2 cross brace. Basically a piece of metal that bolts to the tranny that has two horizontal holes in it. Take a look at the pic and you will see what i'm talking about. The bracket on the back side should bolt right up to the 02m since the bolts the same location on all the trannys(or so it appears). The 02m case differs from the 02J a little around the starter but it looks like you could use a piece of flatbar to attach the front motor mount to the trans(same as I had to do for the o2j). The 337 had a left and right mount and the dog bone in the rear where the mk2 has a left and right and a front. I would definitely try and make the swap happen even if you can't do it right away. You can also swap a desiel 5th gear into your trans now to get some more rpm on the highway or get a mk3 gti trans. I have had both and they work well but you are still are using shift linkage with those trans and the shortshift kits for those aren't all that short and they don't compare to a cable shift set-up.. I took a brake bleeder bottle(from a hand vac bleeder kit) and put a metal tire valve stem(with the schrader valve removed) into it and used that for a fluid res. I made it in a pinch and it has held up all these years. You can find Audi brake fluid reservoirs that have a extra nipple to feed the clutch at pull a part. Call Bryan at VW City and see if he has a g60 pedal cluster 770-424-5427 or call Mike Palmer at Barry Palmer Auto and see if he has one...(770) 425-2549 :beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

pmed


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

keep finding goodies about this shell, :thumbup: polyurethane bushing and solid bushings all around :laugh:eace::thumbup::thumbup: im excited about this shell now.. and im also getting a rollcage tomorrow 







strut tower 




drove to DIYAUTOTUNE and bought a cable for that MSII so we can mess with it a little b4 swaping the motor 




not to mention , the map sensor hose was disconnected on the Maga Squirt .. the 16v is running like a champ now  



the 1.8t swap is on its way doh


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

small update : 

1.8t is out of the 337 .. we've been puling everything out of the car . 

I was debating on what tranny to use on the mk2 because the 02m needs a lot more work andtime than a o2j . And three stock o20 from the mk2, even though it's so much easier to just bolt it the the 1.8t. It won't hold the power .. 

So after much thinking 
but 

and quotes like this for various people..

" Anyway, the 02m is definitely a bit more work and expense, but the results are well worth it!* Plus, (as you say), you would be popping 02a's with a BT 1.8t.* ...let a lone, if you still have the 020 5spd, it would just be silly.* Everyone I know eventually ends up with the 02m after a few 02a's..*The fact that you have everything for the swap makes it a no brainer in my opinion"

and you guys saying 6spd on a mk2 is awesome... 

I already started buying parts for the swap 
g60 pedal cluster 
custom mount brackets 
still need 
slave 
shorten axles 
maybe lines to.do the hydro clutch swap

but like ^^ he said .. I have most of the parts I need on the 337  

I'll post pics tomorrow !!!!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Mk1 gli. Im billet 3071 blah blah 20vBT. 5 years and a daily as well....weeeelll over 400whp. My tdi 02j is good. The wheel spin saves things

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Mk1 gli. Im billet 3071 blah blah 20vBT. 5 years and a daily as well....weeeelll over 400whp. My tdi 02j is good. The wheel spin saves things
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


well, o2j tdi is not a 020 built for a 1900lbs car is it ?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

The 020 isnt horrible, it just has limitations. When i was building my mk2, everyone told me the trans was going to explode.

Spoke to broke, he told me dont dump the clutch, dont shift like an *******. Dont give it the beans till 3rd and it will be fine.

18psi on my hx30, about 80% duty cycke on 440 injectors it never broke or gave me a hard time even chasing down some m3s. Key here is starting off with good one I think.

One plus, is if your shell has a cis pump if its an original 16v car. That thing will fuel your turbo, no problem. Tigninja took his 8v to 385whp a few years back, on e85 with one of those.

If you need megasquirt advice, i can help a little. Tunerstudio is your best bet, and the ve analyze live will make the fuel curve perfect. Your going to need to make some board mods to drive those coils, which is simple enough. If you dont feel comfortabke doing that, paul (need_a_vr6) will take care of you.


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Now this is build is gonna be fun! Id do the same thing if i had a parts car. And it looks like you are coming out on top with a built shell/motor "roller" :thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:opcorn:

Makes me want a caddy SOO much more now:laugh:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> The 020 isnt horrible, it just has limitations. When i was building my mk2, everyone told me the trans was going to explode.
> 
> Spoke to broke, he told me dont dump the clutch, dont shift like an *******. Dont give it the beans till 3rd and it will be fine.
> 
> ...



thanks brother !:beer::beer:ill keep you in mind for sure



RodgertheRabit II said:


> Now this is build is gonna be fun! Id do the same thing if i had a parts car. And it looks like you are coming out on top with a built shell/motor "roller" :thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:opcorn:
> 
> Makes me want a caddy SOO much more now:laugh:



:wave::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Been super busy parting out the 337 to sell parts at SOWO :sly:

But we've manage to pull the 1.8t out :thumbup:

Now we are waiting for shipment of: 
-custom mount brackets 
-g60 pedal cluster 
-g60 slave and master cylinder 

So ,in the meantime .We are finishing the partout while waiting ...(next week should be bolting in the swap . :laugh: excited:wave: 

will take beeter pics tomorrow






http://s1114.photobucket.com/user/fassuncao/media/20130516_100002_zps30784e7b.jpg.html


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

cant wait to finish the swap 

hopefully real soon


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Was looking around @ SOWO today.. prob saw a thousand mk4's , about 20 mk2's , 6 or 7 mk2's 1.8t , one mk2 1.8t BT 
and NONE MK2 1.8T 6speed.... 

now I'm excited !!!:thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

WE've just finished parting out the 337 ...

It'll be towed out on tuesday .And the mk2 will go in so we can pull the 16v out and start the swap .:thumbup::wave:




In the mean time..PARTS FOR THE SWAP ARE COMING IN 

o2M MOUNT BRACKET KIT 






CORRADO PEDAL CLUSTER, CLUTCH MASTER CYLINDER AND BREAK BOOSTER 




PAINTED 







And something to help brace the MK2 on the track !:thumbup::thumbup:





will update yall next week once we pull the 16v out


----------



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

congratulations for the work you're doing! very good!

I'm anxious to see it finished!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

checcoa3 said:


> congratulations for the work you're doing! very good!
> 
> I'm anxious to see it finished!


thanks brother ! means a lot when other people appreciate your hard work . :beer::beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice roll bar, they make a good product. I have one in my mk4 Jetta. It will stiffen the car up tremendously and really enjoy on ramps a lot more now! Glad to see this build not die but continue into another platform :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

18T_BT said:


> Nice roll bar, they make a good product. I have one in my mk4 Jetta. It will stiffen the car up tremendously and really enjoy on ramps a lot more now! Glad to see this build not die but continue into another platform :thumbup:


thanks man

I'm gonna be honest and say .. I'm much more exited about this new build than the mk4 . 
the fact that I'm gonna have a faster car and a better built chassis is..:thumbup::wave:eace:


----------



## 1996VWGolf (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice build sorry about the 337! Can't wait to see how this ends.:thumbup:

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

1996VWGolf said:


> Nice build sorry about the 337! Can't wait to see how this ends.:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


 thanks bro:beer::beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I was just looking at the pics, and noticed a funny looking dizzy cap lol

I assume coilpacks? If thats the case its running a crank trigger of some sort. Look to see if its an internal trigger, it most likely has an ABA bottom end. Might be able to get a few more bucks for it.

ABA trigger wheels are a 60-2, which is the same as your 1.8t. Verify that the 16v is using VW/Bosch sensors, and if thats the case, wire the engine up and it should start immediately.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

What a great build:thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> I was just looking at the pics, and noticed a funny looking dizzy cap lol
> 
> I assume coilpacks? If thats the case its running a crank trigger of some sort. Look to see if its an internal trigger, it most likely has an ABA bottom end. Might be able to get a few more bucks for it.
> 
> ABA trigger wheels are a 60-2, which is the same as your 1.8t. Verify that the 16v is using VW/Bosch sensors, and if thats the case, wire the engine up and it should start immediately.


yes it does have a trigger wheel bro.. what's that mean? lol don't know ****t about these 16v .. so it means it's a aba? 

how much you think this 6v is worth Dave ? 
for the info as always 



Budsdubbin said:


> What a great build:thumbup:


appreciate brother .. it's literally a budget build. especially street the wreck. but I'm hoping to end up with a pretty sweet fast car, outwit


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Look by the oil filter, if there is an internal crank trigger the sensor is more or less right there.

The Pl/9a code 16v didn't use internal vr sensors like the aba or the 1.8t, they used a hall sensor in the dizzy. Since yours isn't there, well the ignition has to be triggered some how.

You could also drop the pan and see the trigger wheel itself by the transmission end.

There is a chance the car also has an external one. 034 sells the kit, or it could be home brewed. That most likely would be mounted on the harmonic balancer.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> Look by the oil filter, if there is an internal crank trigger the sensor is more or less right there.
> 
> The Pl/9a code 16v didn't use internal vr sensors like the aba or the 1.8t, they used a hall sensor in the dizzy. Since yours isn't there, well the ignition has to be triggered some how.
> 
> ...


I think that's where it is.. on the balancer 
I'll take pictures and post it tomorrow when I get back in town. 

thanks man :beer:


----------



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

news??


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

checcoa3 said:


> news??


she left the garage last friday  






So right now,we are fabing the dbw gas pedal bracket to attach to the rest of the g60 pedal cluster .. 
Also working on the rollbar and cleaning the garage before bringing in the mk2 

Ill keep you guys updated with pictures :wave:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

update:

got the last part for the 6 speed swap 


g60 brake booster/ clutch m. cylinder supporting bracket 




and also been working on the rollcage . while My boy is fabing the dbw /g60 pedal cluster :thumbup:


----------



## dc_tha_dub_bum (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice build!! Was glad to see you didn't let the build completely die. Its original different and crazy.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

dc_tha_dub_bum said:


> Nice build!! Was glad to see you didn't let the build completely die. Its original different and crazy.


haha.. little crazy 
thanks brother :beer::beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I would suggest welding up a nice thick steel plate to reinforce that firewall where the g60 thing goes.

We used one on my friends vr swapped mk2, and the firewall still flexed like a mother****er.:banghead:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> I would suggest welding up a nice thick steel plate to reinforce that firewall where the g60 thing goes.
> 
> We used one on my friends vr swapped mk2, and the firewall still flexed like a mother****er.:banghead:


you serious ? ugh..... :banghead:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

nothing crazy. just a few layers of sheetmetal should be fine.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> nothing crazy. just a few layers of sheetmetal should be fine.


gotcha! :beer::beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Finally finished the rollbar :thumbup: Had to cut and weld about 1.5 inch because it was made for non-sunroof golf .  

also ,just did the AC delete but dont know if im gonna end up running it later down the road. 

we've also finished the g60pedal cluster adaptation for the mk4 gas pedal . 

SO WE'RE PULLING THE MK2 IN TOMORROW TO START THE SWAP. :laugh::wave: 


Here's how the rollcage looks with the interior :beer: 



 

 
 
 
 
[URL=http://s1114.photobucket.com/user/fassuncao/media/20130608_172746_zps6a6b2036.jpg.html] 
 

 

Test fitting my 337 pedal covers (of coarse its not the g60 cluster )


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Make sure you get some padding on that rollbar. Did you reinforce the firewall?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> Make sure you get some padding on that rollbar. Did you reinforce the firewall?


 yea,! I have some . just gotta find it 

not yet . but once we pull the 16v out I will bro. I'll snap some pics for approval


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

With that cage in, why even bother with the rear seats? :laugh: 
Weight reduction time!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

T-Boy said:


> With that cage in, why even bother with the rear seats? :laugh:
> Weight reduction time!


 I know ,I know lol .. mostly for looks . those seats only weigh about 30-40 lbs .. plus they're super easy to remove when I go racing . (can't freaking wait) . 

plan making some trackdays videos sense I have some good mounting spots on that cage


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Update: 

we've pulled the 16v out today :thumbup: 

Rey finished the mk4 gas pedal adapter plate for the g60 pedal cluster . 
(still needs to be trimmed, weld it and painted ) 

g60 pledal cluster with mk4 gas pedal next to it 

 


 


about to pull the 16v ( sorry about the photos ) 

 
 

 

 


The rear tranny mount cup that needs to be cut and and moved back 1/2" to fit the 6 speed o2m tranny axles 


 


ill be also ordering THE DRIVESHAFT SHOP level 2.9 custom axles . its super pricey but i dont trust cutting and re-welding the OEM Axles . plus i wanna dragrace every once in a while  

So i just wanna do it once and do it right :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

shes waiting for the heart transplant  

 


 



We got some work done last night . 

Removed the pedal cluster 
Cut and Preped the Rear tranny mount to be welded 1/2'' back 
Cut the hole for the g60 break booster bracket 
Cut sheet meat to make space for the 6 speed shiftbox 


 

old break booster 

 

g60 booster 

 


Pedal cluster out.(it was a bitch btw) 

 
 


mk2 pedal cluster vs g60 cluster on the left 



 

 


g60 cluster with mk4 gas pedal 


 


g60 supporting bracket 


 


cup removed and prepped 

 
 
 


about ready to get welded :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

I love mk2s with 1.8t... My dream car.!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> :thumbup:


 :beer: 


sponcar said:


> I love mk2s with 1.8t... My dream car.!


 it's crazy how all this happened . I've loved the 337 but like u I've ALWAYS wanted a mk2 1.8t . three fact that is gonna be 6 speed and a bigger turbo .is a bonus


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Keep it up bro.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Three3Se7en said:


> Keep it up bro.


 thanks brother :beer::beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Been of town last couple of weeks. So havent had much time to work on the car..
We've manage to finish the pedal custer, 6 spd gear box, tranny mount cup and Reys working on the wiring so we can finally drop to engine in . 

Ill be shipping the axles tomorrow to get them shortened 

034 fuel rail should be here tomorrow, to go along with the Aeromotive fpr that came with the car :thumbup::thumbup:


pedal cluster welded and painted 







gear box in 




almost time for you to go in ...


----------



## dc_tha_dub_bum (Jul 13, 2011)

Update?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

dc_tha_dub_bum said:


> Update?


Yes ! Was about to post updates  

Engine went in Tuesday

Pedal cluster installed

Power steering lines into mk4 pump 

new fuel rail into adjustable fpr.

New turbo oil line

And axles are being shortened


I'll post pics tonight. 
:beer:


----------



## dc_tha_dub_bum (Jul 13, 2011)

Sounds like this beast is close to being up and running.


----------



## remman4 (Feb 4, 2003)

this build thread is like a dang greek tragedy!



kudos for doing something so crazy unique after catastrophe hit



:beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

dc_tha_dub_bum said:


> Sounds like this beast is close to being up and running.


hope so!  :beer::beer:



remman4 said:


> this build thread is like a dang greek tragedy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i know ..crazy! thanks man :beer::beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

some of the progress : 

super happy that the mk2 p/s lines fit in to the mk4 pump. ( the mk2 pump was leaking like crazy)




engine going in yay !:wave::laugh::thumbup:eace: lol 












pedal cluster installed  ( g60 cluster with the mk4 DBW gas pedal that REY made) :beer: to 
him 






glad Rey is doing all the wiring ... have no idea what im looking at :laugh:




new billet fuel rail ( notice the logo was printed upside down ) wtf? lol got it for $80 bucks doh 






test fitting the radiator/ support / intercooler 





FPR installed 







p/S pump installed with mk2 lines 



New oil feed line


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Fu_k yeah man!! Very nice!! Do work son!!:beer::beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> Fu_k yeah man!! Very nice!! Do work son!!:beer::beer:


thanks brother ! :beer::beer:

appreciate all you r help man :thumbup:


----------



## dc_tha_dub_bum (Jul 13, 2011)

Can't wait to see this running great progress.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

dc_tha_dub_bum said:


> Can't wait to see this running great progress.


:beer::beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Cars looking awesome:thumbup: Wish I could see yor face once you get it on the road with alot lighter car, its Gonna haul ass


----------



## strokednshaved (Nov 4, 2012)

D3hd3nd said:


> I see 3 silicon couplers and i'd assume there's 2 more (connecting piping to intercooler) and where the piping meets the TB has a flange that gets bolted on. Piping welded together is fine to clean up the look but i don't think vbands would work that well with the flexing the piping takes. Like i said i wouldn't mind seeing someone try it nor does it hurt to give it a go.
> 
> Also what intercooler core did you go with, looks oversized for your power range which isn't bad for future upgrades if that's your intention


does anybody know what that blue thing is inline with the oil feed? a filter??


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Cars looking awesome:thumbup: Wish I could see yor face once you get it on the road with alot lighter car, its Gonna haul ass


haha ! mmm... Ill make a video of first drive haha 




strokednshaved said:


> does anybody know what that blue thing is inline with the oil feed? a filter??


yea ! think its a filter


----------



## Redvdubdrivah (Jan 23, 2007)

subscribed since i'm doing a 20v swap in my mk2 soon too :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Redvdubdrivah said:


> subscribed since i'm doing a 20v swap in my mk2 soon too :thumbup:


let me know if i can help with querstions u have:beer:


----------



## Redvdubdrivah (Jan 23, 2007)

BR_337 said:


> let me know if i can help with querstions u have:beer:


Thanks, only thing i'm sure to have issues with is the wiring


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Getting close guys...

Rey almost done with wiring .
Axles get here tomorrow 
Finishing p/s and clutch lines 
Starting downpipe tomorrow 

Almost.there


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

No p/s in a mk2 isnt bad. Loop the lines, fill them with fluid and your good to go.:laugh:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> No p/s in a mk2 isnt bad. Loop the lines, fill them with fluid and your good to go.:laugh:


:laugh:

well, the fact that the mk2 lines srewed right into the mk4 pump..made it super easy . so why not  :thumbup:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

I've ditched the PS a few times over the years but i always swap to a manual rack...:thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys, just got my axles ... Need help on how to assemble them back together. Anybody ? :banghead:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

It really depends on the type of axles. Post pics so we can see what you are working with. Is the cv together but separated from the axle shaft? Typically the outer cv will push on and lock in with the clip that is on the shaft so you don't really have to do much. The inner normally slides on then gets locked on with a snap ring from the back side. I thought you picked up some custom axles so post pics if you can...:beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> It really depends on the type of axles. Post pics so we can see what you are working with. Is the cv together but separated from the axle shaft? Typically the outer cv will push on and lock in with the clip that is on the shaft so you don't really have to do much. The inner normally slides on then gets locked on with a snap ring from the back side. I thought you picked up some custom axles so post pics if you can...:beer:


Won't get a chance to.take pictures until later today .but it's sounds you're right. 

Thanks !:beer:

Shawn Dezengo was who shortened for me. He's also the one who makes the custom mount brackets I Bought.

He.emailed me this am saying exactly what u said. 
he also told me I should get new CV boots . It's that available in any parts store or I have to buy it from vw ? 

Thanks again


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

I've got to get in on this build!! Gona be awesome! :beer::beer:
I'm in the middle of a 1.8t mk2 swap rite now too. Not 6 speed and not BT tho. Good luck


----------



## AWaring_GTI (Jul 19, 2013)

I might have skipped over it, as there is a lot of material here. what have you done in regard to the clutch? i know the 337 comes with a great set-up, but you'll have to be making more then 300 Torque.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

kirbyk8 said:


> I've got to get in on this build!! Gona be awesome! :beer::beer:
> I'm in the middle of a 1.8t mk2 swap rite now too. Not 6 speed and not BT tho. Good luck


thanks bro. let me i know if i can be of any help. :beer::beer:




AWaring_GTI said:


> I might have skipped over it, as there is a lot of material here. what have you done in regard to the clutch? i know the 337 comes with a great set-up, but you'll have to be making more then 300 Torque.


yea , clutch will be done later this year along with Rods :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

We pulled her out of the garage today. :laugh::thumbup::wave:eace:

It seems to be running really well. all the gears are going in fine and clutch is engaging good.

we ve been fixing all the small issues this week ( bleeding brakes , clutch ,axles , leaks, codes etc... she's about ready 

Only think left to do is install Mishimoto Fans i got it from Summit. (waiting to be delivered) 
finish downpipe ,install boost gauge, boost controler , install intercooler and pipping and some other little things . 

AND REALLY CLEAN THE ENGINE BAY

WANNA THANK REY (elRey ) For all the hard work he has put in this swap . i didnt know how to start if it wasnt for him .:thumbup::beer: learned a lot the past 4 months from this dude. straight up guy too. 

He's for you buddy :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


He's some pics : 
Ill take a video of first drive and more pics tomorrow when we move it to my house.




brackets we made :thumbup:









new 337 ecu (Rey also ran an obd2 port in the car ) Pretty badass mk2 obd2 :laugh::thumbup:



started making downpipe 





New boost gauge to match the rest of my gauges 



v-band for new downpipe





And best of all: 

i got an awesome b-day gift to go along with car :thumbup::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Nice progress! :beer:
Lets meet up and run! :laugh:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

T-Boy said:


> Nice progress! :beer:
> Lets meet up and run! :laugh:


shhit... of coarse !!


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

:beer::beer: looking awesome


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks man :beer::beer:


----------



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

I see that the work is progressing!
very good keep it up!


----------



## lucas.g60 (Jan 4, 2011)

cant wait for this man,hurry up!!i thought this will b too small for 1.8 and i went for hy35with 10m2 turbine but its bit too big for road use,here dyno graph


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

checcoa3 said:


> I see that the work is progressing!
> very good keep it up!


:thumbup::beer: will do!



lucas.g60 said:


> cant wait for this man,hurry up!!i thought this will b too small for 1.8 and i went for hy35with 10m2 turbine but its bit too big for road use,here dyno graph



Ha.. i am man lol :beer:

yea ,that turbo is awesome but you would wanna run a 9cm exhaust housing for a 1.8t 

good numbers doh . Have any videos??


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Been working on the interior while waiting for exhaust ,intercooler parts and radiator fans .



little bit of 337 flavor 

let me know what yall think 







337 boot , hand brake , shift and pedals 

































OBD2 port  ( Rey also manage to (somehow) hook up cruise control  one word : badass:thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

oh oh ... 

got an awesome b-day gift from my father In-law . going OCT 1st.:thumbup:


One day @ Porsche driving school :laugh: super excited . gonna drive a bunch of there cars :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lucas.g60 (Jan 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0NF6YzVyA&list=LLyKrvIE06HtE9Yno9Dra7LA

turbo is off the car and am gona replace it with K04 s3 2.0L tfsi unit,as its too laggy.
you reckon is possible to get such a small hot side for hx-hy ??


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yea , you can find Holset 9cm housing (.72) on ebay. And just swap it. Pls , don't get a freaking ko4 . Too sm:thumbdown:all!!


Good luck


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''' she hauls ass y'all :laugh::thumbup::thumbup: '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


downpipe, I.C piping , radiator fans all done . 

little things here and there left to do . but most is done.:thumbup:

we still need to get the Tach and speedometer to work ...


*Im gonna make a video today with my Gopro @ 15lbs and @18lbs . Stay tuned !!! *


HERE ARE SOME PICS OF FINAL ASSEMBLY BEFORE START:











DOWNPIPE TACKED (dont laugh at my welding skills lol)






DONE!!





DUMP TUBE INSTALLED







DOWNPIPE GOING IN :thumbup:

















INTERCOOLER PIPING


----------



## lucas.g60 (Jan 4, 2011)

pics dont work mate,and im about k04 tfsi 2.0L


----------



## dc_tha_dub_bum (Jul 13, 2011)

In for vids!!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

hey guys, sorry haven't updated this lately . been fixing some issues with the car like ,small oil leak ,exhaust and coolant flange had cracked. but all good now :thumbup: 

dont know how to fix my pictures on photobucket ,but heres small videos i made today. keed in mind im still testing the car. therefore . im not getting on it too hard yet  

these are at 15lbs 

lmk what you guys think :beer: 

1st/ 2ndt - 4th 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1gntqS-9i8&feature=youtu.be 


2nd - 5th /6th 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCC5Nzqi5fI


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

ill make better videos tomorrow now that i know how to use my GOpro :laugh: 

here is a funny one . little drive to the pool with my girl:wave::thumbup: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rygbkYQxKSY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Haha! Nice!:thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> Haha! Nice!:thumbup:


 :beer: brother


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

BR_337 said:


> hey guys, sorry haven't updated this lately . been fixing some issues with the car like ,small oil leak ,exhaust and coolant flange had cracked. but all good now :thumbup:
> 
> dont know how to fix my pictures on photobucket ,but heres small videos i made today. keed in mind im still testing the car. therefore . im not getting on it too hard yet
> 
> ...


 Very, very nice. Is MK2 chassis much quicker with this setup compared to 337 MK4? Even at 15 psi it looks quick. 

When will tachometer and speedometer get hooked up?


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

What radiator hoses did you use to work with the stock radiator? Looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

mainstayinc said:


> Very, very nice. Is MK2 chassis much quicker with this setup compared to 337 MK4? Even at 15 psi it looks quick.
> 
> When will tachometer and speedometer get hooked up?


 yea bro, feels like.. so quicker :thumbup: It picks up speed sooo fast  love it!! 

Rey is hooking up the tach really soon. we need to grab few parts from the PULL-APART first 



kirbyk8 said:


> What radiator hoses did you use to work with the stock radiator? Looking great! :thumbup:


 thanks ! 
As far as the hose.. we measured it , went to autozone and grabbed the closest to the size and shape we needed .


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

here some more cel phone pics  

 

 

 
 
 


:laugh::laugh: 
 

 
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

:beer::beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

video of car 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AB132LeNoMw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

I'd run some kind of filter instead of the mesh. If it's a 4 inch compressor inlet cover, pay for shipping and I'll send you a filter. If it's 3 inch, I don't have any spare filters sorry


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

18T_BT said:


> I'd run some kind of filter instead of the mesh. If it's a 4 inch compressor inlet cover, pay for shipping and I'll send you a filter. If it's 3 inch, I don't have any spare filters sorry


 I appreciate that brother :beer: 

It's 3 inch doh. 

I still have buy sooo many parts.. Filter, windshield, battery relocation kit, 3 inch catback and a paint job. Ughh never ending lol


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Looking good!! 
I have a mk2 1.8T of my own, and I would like to know where is you PS reservoir, and how big is that IC? 

Cheers man!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> Looking good!!
> I have a mk2 1.8T of my own, and I would like to know where is you PS reservoir, and how big is that IC?
> 
> Cheers man!


 Thanks brother:beer: 

The.P/S reservoir is mounted right under the battery . I made a bracket that bolts underneath the frame. 

that 6 speed tranny / bracket takes quite bit of space. 


The I.c is 29x9 x2.75


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Do you know how much power by now? The vídeo clips look nice, but can't really tell the power of a car  I have mine waiting for the clutch to go in. Seeing your vídeos just let me even more stressed about not having my big boy toy. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> Do you know how much power by now? The vídeo clips look nice, but can't really tell the power of a car  I have mine waiting for the clutch to go in. Seeing your vídeos just let me even more stressed about not having my big boy toy. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 haha.. i bet you cant wait huh ?  

I have no idea on power right now . its pretty quick ! .but i dont wanna push too hard, until i get rods in a few months ... Im at 16lbs right now. ill probably go up 18-19 lbs for now . 
Once i drop in rods ,ill prob bump it up to 30 lbs :laugh::laugh:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm not thinking of pushing over 25psi, give or take. 
But, I can't wait, yeah. 2 months already ahah. Taking some ideas from your project to implemente somewhere in the future :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> I'm not thinking of pushing over 25psi, give or take.
> But, I can't wait, yeah. 2 months already ahah. Taking some ideas from your project to implemente somewhere in the future :thumbup::laugh:


 What turbo and supporting mods are you running? 

Of coarse man :thumbup: any info you need , just ask me or elRey . we did the swap together and he did all the wiring and tune..


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

I have Brute rods, and the rest of the engine (AGU) is stock. 
Garrett 50trim and 630 Deka's, and am tuning it myself with a Megasquirt  Haven't blown it up, so it's all good ehehe 
at 25psi I did 382hp, and it goes fast, I guess  

I'm checking your IC piping and the way you got it behind the grill. I wanted to do that, but I never did because I want to run the quad grile. I would like to see how you got the radiator setup to be closer to the engine. Special brackets?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> I have Brute rods, and the rest of the engine (AGU) is stock.
> Garrett 50trim and 630 Deka's, and am tuning it myself with a Megasquirt  Haven't blown it up, so it's all good ehehe
> at 25psi I did 382hp, and it goes fast, I guess
> 
> I'm checking your IC piping and the way you got it behind the grill. I wanted to do that, but I never did because I want to run the quad grile. I would like to see how you got the radiator setup to be closer to the engine. Special brackets?


 That's awesome bro. I bet that ****t pulls like crazy. Would love to see some pictures of it  

Yea, I made two small brackets for the passenger side of the radiator. I'll snap some pictures for you today:beer: 

I also like the quad headlight grill 100 times better . Didn't think it was gonna fit because everyone has changed to dual . But I ended up making it fit just right . :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

It moves alright  We always want more, but for now, the budget is not allowing any more power changes  

In these topics you can check some pics. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5788326-1.8T-50trim-What-intake-temps 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5425530-MK2-big-turbo-thread.-All-engines-apply-) 

And some videos  
http://www.youtube.com/user/HidRomail/videos 

Those bracket pictures will be awesome. So, the driver side of the radiator you have it on the same spot?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*HidRo*, do you have pics/information on your late rado cluster install?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> It moves alright  We always want more, but for now, the budget is not allowing any more power changes
> 
> In these topics you can check some pics.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5788326-1.8T-50trim-What-intake-temps
> ...


 sick car brother!!! :thumbup::thumbup:Love the red too.. 

ill post on your mk2 engine bay thread  

:beer::beer:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

elRey said:


> *HidRo*, do you have pics/information on your late rado cluster install?


 I'm not sure exactly what you are looking for, but I have now changed to the mk2 interior again, and using a mk3 gti cluster. 

What are you looking for?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you are looking for, but I have now changed to the mk2 interior again, and using a mk3 gti cluster.
> 
> What are you looking for?


 We are trying to make the mk2 tach and speedometer work with the swap


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Ahh, that's another story. 
That is why I'm using a mk3 cluster. All digital. 
If so, I rememer that I used one wire from the ECU to the RPM, and the speedo directly connected from the "thingy" in the gearbox. 
The stock old mk2 gauges, I never got it to work. Never even tried it. I think you need some "decoder" boxes. 
Video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2hgrHivXIU 

Text from vídeo: 
So, after some information that we got, we managed to get this to work! 
Since it's a "late" G60 cluster, it will be a "direct fit" 
Pin 6 from the ECU to RPM wire on the cluster! 

This was with a Bosch ME 3.8 ECU, and I assume you have a Bosch ME 7.5 ECU. Might be a diferente pin, but you can check that easly.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

HidRo said:


> That is why I'm using a mk3 cluster.


 
Ah. So, any pics of the mk3 cluster install into the mk2 dash? Whole cluster with housing or did you do disassemble the cluster and mount part of it?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

This ^^^^ 

Thanks for info. Posting radiator bracket.picks in a min


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

I don't have pics of it yet. 
It was kind of a snug fit, but it does fit (you open the cluster support brakets just enough for it to fit in there) and the plastic (not sure how its called) is not a perfect fit. I'll take some pictures tomorrow or something, and post them up. 
My friend said that he will blend the mk2 and mk3 plastics to do a perfect fit.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

thanks for info bro:beer: 

Here's brackets we made 

P/S right underneath the battery 

 
 


and radiator 


heres is what i did for top 

 

and bottom


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Nice build... I own a mk2 also beside my 1.8t mk4. Except I took the easier route and shoved a BT 3.0 vr6 in it. 

I bet your car handles 100 times better.:laugh:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Nice build... I own a mk2 also beside my 1.8t mk4. Except I took the easier route and shoved a BT 3.0 vr6 in it.
> 
> I bet your car handles 100 times better.:laugh:


 thats gotta be fun,,haha 3.0 BT mk2  

and yea it does handles much much better  

:beer::beer:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Few pics. 
No install ones, just some quick I took now. 









































As you can see, it cuts out a bit of the lights on the bottom (hand brake, etc) but that is something I'm not really looking when driving a 20VT  eheheheh


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> Few pics.
> No install ones, just some quick I took now.
> 
> 
> ...


 thats mk3 right ? that looks awesome ! and yes ..who cares lol


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Quick question BR_337. Why did you cut the transmission mount for? I saw you post that you had to move it 1/2" back. Just want to know the reason. One more thing on the axles, did you just get the the 02M side weld to the mk2 side?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

BR_337 said:


> something like this , but with my own style  Custom!!


 Damn, just came across this build and found this pic of my MK2's old setup.  
Good job on the build man, MK2 + boost = Lots of fun! 
This is how the new setup is starting to look and it won't be 02J anymore either.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

One word... Sick!!! :thumbup::thumbup: 

Please post pics and video when done brother. :beer: 

I'm from Miami too . I actually planing on driving it down there soon..i'll def check you guys out.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

chemilove89 said:


> Quick question BR_337. Why did you cut the transmission mount for? I saw you post that you had to move it 1/2" back. Just want to know the reason. One more thing on the axles, did you just get the the 02M side weld to the mk2 side?


 Yes bro. The rear tranny mount needs to.be moved back to clear the bigger 02M cv joint. 

And also yes. , they are hybrid axles 02M inner with the 020 outer were welded reinforced and balanced


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

BR_337 said:


> thats mk3 right ? that looks awesome ! and yes ..who cares lol


 Yap, mk3 cluster. 
The only thing is that you will have to get the plug that goes into the cluster, and do the "conversion" to use this. I don't know exactly how this was done, as it was done by my buddy, but it's fairly easy, I would say. 
EDIT: You would have to do the same for the Corrado Cluster, btw


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

BR_337 said:


> One word... Sick!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Please post pics and video when done brother. :beer:
> 
> I'm from Miami too . I actually planing on driving it down there soon..i'll def check you guys out.


 Cool, had no idea you were from MIA... :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> Yap, mk3 cluster.
> The only thing is that you will have to get the plug that goes into the cluster, and do the "conversion" to use this. I don't know exactly how this was done, as it was done by my buddy, but it's fairly easy, I would say.
> EDIT: You would have to do the same for the Corrado Cluster, btw


 if you don't mind.. Would you ask your buddy what else do need and how to do it? Pls  

Thanks in advance HidRo


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

To add more info on the how to add the cluster: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-in-a-mk2&p=63394283&viewfull=1#post63394283 

Is your Golf CE2? Mine was CE1, so maybe that is the tricky part? 
Is your cluster 1 or 2 plugs? Is it a big wide plug?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

HidRo said:


> To add more info on the how to add the cluster:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-in-a-mk2&p=63394283&viewfull=1#post63394283
> 
> Is your Golf CE2? Mine was CE1, so maybe that is the tricky part?
> Is your cluster 1 or 2 plugs? Is it a big wide plug?


 His is a 91 so it should be CE2. Pretty sure it switched mid way thru 89 if i recall correctly.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> His is a 91 so it should be CE2. Pretty sure it switched mid way thru 89 if i recall correctly.


 Yes it is... Ce2 . So it's easier I hope


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

I got tired of making the OEM cluster work 100%. Regardless the RPM's and speed readings are not high enough for a BT 1.8T swap so I decided to eliminate all of my inside gauges as well as cluster and went with this...


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

inovillo said:


> I got tired of making the OEM cluster work 100%. Regardless the RPM's and speed readings are not high enough for a BT 1.8T swap so I decided to eliminate all of my inside gauges as well as cluster and went with this...


 Hahaha... Badass!! How much one of those things run?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

BR_337 said:


> Hahaha... Badass!! How much one of those things run?


 I really don't like to remember things like that! lol 
IIRC it was around $1,200 with the AEM adapter... if you add everything it does it's worth it. I don't need any other boost, wideband, oil, coolant, fuel, etc... gauge in the car. This thing does everything!


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

BR_337 said:


> Yes it is... Ce2 . So it's easier I hope


 Everything is easier with ce2


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

I was glad to see the mk2 ps line fit right into the mk4 pump. That's really good news right there. Most people custom made lines instead. You the first one ive seen bolt it right in there.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

chemilove89 said:


> I was glad to see the mk2 ps line fit right into the mk4 pump. That's really good news right there. Most people custom made lines instead. You the first one ive seen bolt it right in there.


  I know ... I was so glad I didn't.have to spend the extra $


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Did you have to trick anything around the front mount to bolt the starter? Or the bracket that you brought make things easy?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

chemilove89 said:


> Did you have to trick anything around the front mount to bolt the starter? Or the bracket that you brought make things easy?


 Yea, the kit I bought from shawn http://www.generalprinciple.com/02m comes with the longer starter bolts. Are you also doing 02M swap?


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

I was gonna go with 02j then my tranny got flooded with salt water. It's been 8 months already I never open it, so I'm guessing right now it's not even usable. So ill just go 02M then.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

chemilove89 said:


> I was gonna go with 02j then my tranny got flooded with salt water. It's been 8 months already I never open it, so I'm guessing right now it's not even usable. So ill just go 02M then.


 Sorry to hear that bro. 

hell yea for going 02M :thumbup: 

So yea, the kit comes with all the hardware you need. Make sure you get the the rubber front mount.not the hydro one. And of coarse , 02M starter. 

Once u move that rear tranny mount back . You can order custom axles from DriveShaftShop or you can ask Shawn Dezengo if he can shorten your axles. He doesn't do it very often . But he did it for for me. So ,you can ask him


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you have the corrado /passat 16v non-abs brake booster bracket , clutch m..cylinder and pedal cluster ? Your will need it for those.


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

BR_337 said:


> Do you have the corrado /passat 16v non-abs brake booster bracket , clutch m..cylinder and pedal cluster ? Your will need it for those.


 I have everything needed for the swap except the transmission and clutch kit. So instead of getting another 02J or get the one I have rebuilt, ill just buy an 02M. And it's 6 speed very beneficial.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

chemilove89 said:


> I have everything needed for the swap except the transmission and clutch kit. So instead of getting another 02J or get the one I have rebuilt, ill just buy an 02M. And it's 6 speed very beneficial.


 You're missing the LSD..lol 

MK2 cable shift with LSD is where its at:heart: 

My favorite mod on my mk2's!


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Any idea on where you're at with numbers? I'm interested in doing this myself on a stock rods for awhile.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> You're missing the LSD..lol
> 
> MK2 cable shift with LSD is where its at:heart:
> 
> My favorite mod on my mk2's!


 ugh can't wait to get lsd later down the.road


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have two shifter box and cable. One from 02j corrado and the other from the 02j mk4. It's the same basically. Do I have to get the one that come with the 02M or can I just use one of these?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

thormx353 said:


> Any idea on where you're at with numbers? I'm interested in doing this myself on a stock rods for awhile.


 Stock rods on a 1.8T 20v will take you to 350whp with a good tune. I managed to squeeze 400whp on 110 Octane @ 31PSI almost 10 years ago on a regular journal bearing Garrett t3/t4. Now, I was expecting for the rods to give sooner or later... they just never did! :laugh:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

chemilove89 said:


> I have two shifter box and cable. One from 02j corrado and the other from the 02j mk4. It's the same basically. Do I have to get the one that come with the 02M or can I just use one of these?


 Don't think the 02j works bro. 

The shift box and cable gotta be different.  

If you already have the tranny . findout how much would it cost to rebuild. you could even user tdi gears .they are longer and stronger than o2j . 

I might be wrong .but I think you'll save a ton of money going.the02J route to be honest with you. 

02M complete swap .about a $1000 
Mk2 mount kit $350 frnt and rear 
custom axles $800 DSS or $300 if shawn does it for you. 
Clutch flywheel not sure  

Find out how much would be to rebuild your tranny bro.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

inovillo said:


> Stock rods on a 1.8T 20v will take you to 350whp with a good tune. I managed to squeeze 400whp on 110 Octane @ 31PSI almost 10 years ago on a regular journal bearing Garrett t3/t4. Now, I was expecting for the rods to give sooner or later... they just never did! :laugh:


 damn!!! Are you serious ?? Hahaha .. That is awesome.! 

we think I'm being too conservative @ 16 - 17lbs .but I really can't afford to snap a rod


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

chemilove89 said:


> I have two shifter box and cable. One from 02j corrado and the other from the 02j mk4. It's the same basically. Do I have to get the one that come with the 02M or can I just use one of these?


 I can look up the part numbers and see if they are the same. I have done both swaps and the 02J is easier. You don't have to move that rear mount. You only need to have one axle shortened. You can swap the outer cv's from the mk2 axles to the mk4 axles. You can use the mk2 starter and front mount. You just have to take a piece of flat stock and drill some holes make a bracket for the front mount area( i can post some pics).


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

02J swap is much easier, cheaper and faster than the 02M... no doubts. Also clutch kits are much cheaper as well for the 02J. 
In regards to the power, 320-330whp you are more than 100% safe as long as the tuning/fueling is good. :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

inovillo said:


> 02J swap is much easier, cheaper and faster than the 02M... no doubts. Also clutch kits are much cheaper as well for the 02J.
> In regards to the power, 320-330whp you are more than 100% safe as long as the tuning/fueling is good. :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup: 

Good idea to do some pulls on dyno to see where I'm at huh?


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

inovillo said:


> 02J swap is much easier, cheaper and faster than the 02M... no doubts. Also clutch kits are much cheaper as well for the 02J.
> In regards to the power, 320-330whp you are more than 100% safe as long as the tuning/fueling is good. :thumbup:


 Thanks guys ya the best in here yo. Since that will be my first swap ill go see if my 02j can get rebuilt for cheap and then go with that. In a year or two ill be ready financially to drop the 02m but I will get my bracket now cuz we don't know when this guy might stop making them. For the power 350 is good for now however once I'm ready to drop that 02m in there Ill be looking at upper 500. Love fast old cars, especially "MKfast" lol.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

chemilove89 said:


> Thanks guys ya the best in here yo. Since that will be my first swap ill go see if my 02j can get rebuilt for cheap and then go with that. In a year or two ill be ready financially to drop the 02m but I will get my bracket now cuz we don't know when this guy might stop making them. For the power 350 is good for now however once I'm ready to drop that 02m in there Ill be looking at upper 500. Love fast old cars, especially "MKfast" lol.


 Same here man 

Good luck with.it !!keep us updated :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> You only need to have one axle shortened. You can swap the outer cv's from the mk2 axles to the mk4 axles.


 No need to have an axle shortened. Just get some 100mm 02j axle flanges and the mk2 axles bolt rite up and work perfect. The 100m 02j flanges came from some early tdi 02js I believe.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Well yea, but for the 6 speed .. I needed Both shortened


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

kirbyk8 said:


> No need to have an axle shortened. Just get some 100mm 02j axle flanges and the mk2 axles bolt rite up and work perfect. The 100m 02j flanges came from some early tdi 02js I believe.


 You work with what you got and most of us did this swap using totaled car parts. It cost me like 100$ to have the axle shortened...:beer:


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

BR_337 said:


> Well yea, but for the 6 speed .. I needed Both shortened


right :beer:



Twopnt016v said:


> You work with what you got and most of us did this swap using totaled car parts. It cost me like 100$ to have the axle shortened...:beer:


 I don't remember what I paid for used axle flanges but I thought it was less than $100. But however you can make it work. :beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Billie3edick said:


> It'll be for of a fun weekend car and for some track days


 Already have 2 trackdays coming up in the next few weeks eace::thumbup::wave: but I still need to get few things done.  



kirbyk8 said:


> right :beer:
> 
> 
> I don't remember what I paid for used axle flanges but I thought it was less than $100. But however you can make it work. :beer:


 
That's why I said above , 02j 100 times easier :thumbup:


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

p/S pump installed with mk2 lines 



What did you do with mk4 power steering connector bro? Which was suppose to be in there somehow. I'm talking about the plug.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

chemilove89 said:


> p/S pump installed with mk2 lines
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do with mk4 power steering connector bro? Which was suppose to be in there somehow. I'm talking about the plug.


Exactly like mine :thumbup:

what plug bro ? Like an electrical plug ?


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes an electric plug that I saw in my awp, I guess the mk4 use that plug to send signal to the cluster.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

inovillo said:


> I got tired of making the OEM cluster work 100%. Regardless the RPM's and speed readings are not high enough for a BT 1.8T swap so I decided to eliminate all of my inside gauges as well as cluster and went with this...


hell yeah! now if only i could get this in a p-n-p setup so i could get rid of the busted display in my TT......


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

chemilove89 said:


> Yes an electric plug that I saw in my awp, I guess the mk4 use that plug to send signal to the cluster.


Yea, we don't need that plug . I sure don't have it.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

chemilove89 said:


> p/S pump installed with mk2 lines
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do with mk4 power steering connector bro? Which was suppose to be in there somehow. I'm talking about the plug.


The connector your're talking about plugs into the top of the pressure side of the power steering pump and is a pressure activated switch. As you turn the steering towards the end of the rack power steering fluid pressure rises and the switch closes. This signal is fed to the ECU/cluster (can't remember) and the ECU then bumps up the RPM so the power steering pump can create extra pressure and make it easy for you to turn the steering wheel.

If you leave this connector unplugged your RPM will never bump up as you near the end of the steering rack. No harm, it'll just be a little tougher for you to turn your steering wheel. :thumbup:


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks bro, you answered my question. I think I'm gonna try to get the mk4 high pressure end line weld with the mk2 line. I won't do it myself since I'm just a beginner in welding lol.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

groggory said:


> The connector your're talking about plugs into the top of the pressure side of the power steering pump and is a pressure activated switch. As you turn the steering towards the end of the rack power steering fluid pressure rises and the switch closes. This signal is fed to the ECU/cluster (can't remember) and the ECU then bumps up the RPM so the power steering pump can create extra pressure and make it easy for you to turn the steering wheel.
> 
> If you leave this connector unplugged your RPM will never bump up as you near the end of the steering rack. No harm, it'll just be a little tougher for you to turn your steering wheel. :thumbup:


Great info :thumbup::beer:

The mk2 is pretty light. I haven't had any issues the w/o the switch. 
There's actually , people with mk2 1.8t 's running No p/s pump . They just add fluid and loop the lines together


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

BR_337 said:


> Great info :thumbup::beer:
> 
> The mk2 is pretty light. I haven't had any issues the w/o the switch.
> There's actually , people with mk2 1.8t 's running No p/s pump . They just add fluid and loop the lines together


They use a different steering rack designed for no ps

A mk4 rack with no ps sucks


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

groggory said:


> They use a different steering rack designed for no ps
> 
> A mk4 rack with no ps sucks


Oh gotcha ...
But you mean , mk2 rack right ? That's what we use


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

BR_337 said:


> Oh gotcha ...
> But you mean , mk2 rack right ? That's what we use


I mean, if you keep the mk4 rack and use no ps pump, that sucks.

The mk2 no-ps rack is designed to not have a ps pump.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

groggory said:


> I mean, if you keep the mk4 rack and use no ps pump, that sucks.
> 
> The mk2 no-ps rack is designed to not have a ps pump.


Yea we use the mk2 rack. 

Really? My 16v had ps pump


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

BR_337 said:


> Yea we use the mk2 rack.
> 
> Really? My 16v had ps pump


I'm no expert here. I was told you could get a mk2 with and without ps.


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol I think I need a bigger glasses. What happen to all the pictures guys?


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm using the 1.8T in my mk2 without a PS steering rack/pump.
Never had it before, but I'm getting older eheh
BUt I have everything to install though


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

BR_337 said:


> Yea we use the mk2 rack.
> 
> Really? My 16v had ps pump





groggory said:


> I'm no expert here. I was told you could get a mk2 with and without ps.


You could get a mk2 both ways. Most had ps. Once I drove a mk2 with a manual rack I swapped manual racks into all my mk2's.:wave:


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

I'm running the original MK2 rack with the loop as I eliminated the P/S...


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

But why would you go back to Manual or loop the PS rack?
What is the cause of this change?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

HidRo said:


> But why would you go back to Manual or loop the PS rack?
> What is the cause of this change?


Less drag on the engine which would free up a little power. The steering is much more stable at high speeds with a manual rack. Manual racks are not hard to turn like having a ps car when the pump fails and it is hard to turn. Lots of super cars don't have power steering either....my mk2's are supercars yo!:laugh::wave:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Ah 
Well, the times I have tracked my car, I found it really hard to have fun driving, and it would be a constant struggle against the wheel, like for example when you drive a kart. It's fun, but in the end, you are busted!!

That is why I want to drive my mk2 with a PS pump and rack. Not sure I will love it afterwards, but to get my car into the garage, I have to go to -2 garage level, and a lot of parking maneuvers.
It gets old, really fast  as I am getting


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> Ah
> Well, the times I have tracked my car, I found it really hard to have fun driving, and it would be a constant struggle against the wheel, like for example when you drive a kart. It's fun, but in the end, you are busted!!
> 
> That is why I want to drive my mk2 with a PS pump and rack. Not sure I will love it afterwards, but to get my car into the garage, I have to go to -2 garage level, and a lot of parking maneuvers.
> It gets old, really fast  as I am getting


yea ,agreed !! i love how light my steering wheel feels with the mk4 p/s pump. :thumbup:


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Always need that power steering when you have a girl in the passenger seat.

Edited::


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's what you do when you're broke. And wanna work on the car :laugh:

*before *




























*after:*

mk4 brake reservoir
polished I.M 
straighten and sanded I.C piping 
made an alumminun Battery Tiedown 


(still need to make radiator aluminum cover , new catch can and small lightweight battery)


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

You know realize there are tapes in your firewall. How is it handling the heat? Maybe that's something I can use temporarily.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

chemilove89 said:


> You know realize there are tapes in your firewall. How is it handling the heat? Maybe that's something I can use temporarily.


Yea ! Lol it's exhaust heat tape. Just to cover holes. holds fine bro. It's temporary until I but some of that Gold tape to cover most of the firewall.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Catch Can !
Old one was too long and was hitting the hood .























































and cover skin


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Looking good man! :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

I would double up if not triple up on the screen bud :thumbup:

http://www.xenocron.com/xenocron-turbo-filter-p-222.html?osCsid=07175ef29c3983515a7cc33ffbed7944

http://www.treadstoneperformance.co...ompressor+Inlet+Mesh+Screens,+Stainless+Steel

http://www.theturboforums.com/threads/291179-DIY-turbo-filter-screen

http://forums.corral.net/forums/10867868-post21.html


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

inovillo said:


> Looking good man! :thumbup:


thanks bro. 
your car was the inspiration .even when still had the 337 i loved your mk2
planing on driving it downthere once car is finished .:beer:



18T_BT said:


> I would double up if not triple up on the screen bud :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.xenocron.com/xenocron-turbo-filter-p-222.html?osCsid=07175ef29c3983515a7cc33ffbed7944


youre right bro. :thumbup::beer:

damn, i remember buying a p28 chip for my turbo civic from xenocrom back in the days


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

vr6 mk3 cluster 
arriving on monday:thumbup::thumbup:
Then ill make a real video for ya. and boost will be higher than 15lbs


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bro it's a learning process for me too. What's the benefit of having a mk3 cluster?


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bro it's a learning process for me too. What's the benefit of having a mk3 cluster? Is that because of vss ?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Is the oil return line resting on the WG dump or is that just the way the picture looks?


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

BR_337 said:


> vr6 mk3 cluster
> arriving on monday:thumbup::thumbup:
> Then ill make a real video for ya. and boost will be higher than 15lbs


Dude, no... Change that mk3 VR6 cluster with another one, 4 pot. VR6 will not work good with your engine. (Y) Other than that, great updates!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

18T_BT said:


> Is the oil return line resting on the WG dump or is that just the way the picture looks?


No .no.. It's close . But no  



HidRo said:


> Dude, no... Change that mk3 VR6 cluster with another one, 4 pot. VR6 will not work good with your engine. (Y) Other than that, great updates!


What ? Are you 100% sure ?lol


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Yes, for sure!
VR6 cluster will be off with a 4 cylinder engine, as the other way around is also true.
Get a 4 cylinder cluster.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

New battery :thumbup::thumbup:

I also moved up the gauges 
It was getting little dangerous looking down at wot to check boost lol 






























































mk3 cluster comes in tomorrow:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
And hoping to get on the dyno next week. need to keep torque low until RODS in couple of months


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice. Is that a 42DD gauge panel? I got one waiting for me to put it in. Autometer gauges? Where'd you get them?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

kirbyk8 said:


> Nice. Is that a 42DD gauge panel? I got one waiting for me to put it in. Autometer gauges? Where'd you get them?


auto meter z series :thumbup:
And the panel.is new south performance .if I remember correctly :beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Got any exterior shots of this bad boy? I'm a mk2 guy at heart, and this car makes my pants tight!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Rod Ratio said:


> Got any exterior shots of this bad boy? I'm a mk2 guy at heart, and this car makes my pants tight!


Needs badly a paint job .but i rather spend money under the hood 

:beer:


----------



## ballergti (Nov 17, 2010)

This car is perfect! IMO:beer:
I bet you love getting in this thing and driving it!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

ballergti said:


> This car is perfect! IMO:beer:
> I bet you love getting in this thing and driving it!


thanks brother :beer::beer:

i do man... It handles soooo good .And its pretty fast for only 15 lbs of boost .


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice ride! That thing must be a total hoot in boost!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Nice ride! That thing must be a total hoot in boost!


thanks buddy :beer:
and she sure is


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Dyno soon?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> Dyno soon?


Yea brother. I have to 
need to know how high torque is @ 15 , 17 and 20 lbs


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm just seeing this for the 1st time.
I read the beginning where you state "motor swapped into mk2 page 6" I decided to go through all of the pics.
Got through to page 6 and it hit me.







That sucks, A LOT.
Good to know you didn't rage quit it though.:thumbup:


Motor is freaking sick broski.

I'm sorry to hear about the 337.

Nice pick with the mk2 GTI.








AWD swap, you wont.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I'm just seeing this for the 1st time.
> I read the beginning where you state "motor swapped into mk2 page 6" I decided to go through all of the pics.
> Got through to page 6 and it hit me.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother .:beer:

It sucked ! I miss having the newer 337. . But to be honest.I like the mk2 better. It's quicker lol plus now, I have a real project track car  

Couldn't have done it ,if it wasn't.for my buddy Rei :beer:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

*FV-QR*

I was just in Atl Monday picking up a VR motor. I wish I knew you were there, I would have hit you so I could check out this bad boy in person.

How much power are looking for?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I was just in Atl Monday picking up a VR motor. I wish I knew you were there, I would have hit you so I could check out this bad boy in person.
> 
> How much power are looking for?


Damn for real ? You should've dude :banghead:

Love how much those vr makes with just a thicker headgasket .

Are you gonna go to nopi nationals?

For now 300whp . once rods go in .. Shooting for 380whp . @2000lbs should be fun :laugh:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

BR_337 said:


> Damn for real ? You should've dude :banghead:
> 
> Love how much those vr makes with just a thicker headgasket .
> 
> Are you gonna go to nopi nationals?


I'll hit you up next time i'm up there. I'm in Augusta. So if you ever find yourself out this way, hit me up.

I didn't buy it to put it in car. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6139833-My-little-VR-project.

Negative on NOPI. I wish.
I know a dozen Vortexers that are gonna be there. Always nice meeting people you've talked to on here.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I'll hit you up next time i'm up there. I'm in Augusta. So if you ever find yourself out this way, hit me up.
> 
> I didn't buy it to put it in car.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6139833-My-little-VR-project.
> ...


For sure brother :thumbup: we definitely need to meet up soon ..

Damn you should bro  im planing on doing few passes @ Nopi .On low boost. dont wanna risk it too much before i hit the dyno.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

*FV-QR*

It's this Saturday isn't it?


What's up with that fancy gauge cluster?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> It's this Saturday isn't it?
> 
> 
> What's up with that fancy gauge cluster?


Yea! It's sat and sunday. All day ! They're gonna be some fast.cars out there bro.:thumbup:

You should come man :thumbup:

It's a MK3 cluster . Going.in this weekend


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not talking about the cluster at the top of this page.

What's up with this 1?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

inovillo said:


> I got tired of making the OEM cluster work 100%. Regardless the RPM's and speed readings are not high enough for a BT 1.8T swap so I decided to eliminate all of my inside gauges as well as cluster and went with this...



Its Inovillo's from Novitech . 
you need to ask him lol


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

What's next on this bad mofocko?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> What's next on this bad mofocko?


S****, 

Windshield, paint job , rods , solid mount, exhaust. :banghead:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

BR_337 said:


> S****,
> 
> Windshield, paint job , rods , solid mount, exhaust. :banghead:


What happen to the Windshield?

What color are you gonna go with?
what rods are you gonna through in?
solid motor mounts?
What exhaust?


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

Bro... Got a question for you. Or anyone that knows the answer. What's the technically best place to put my blow off valve? Close to the turbo as possible? Or? :banghead: I'm a noob to this turbo game. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

kirbyk8 said:


> Bro... Got a question for you. Or anyone that knows the answer. What's the technically best place to put my blow off valve? Close to the turbo as possible? Or? :banghead: I'm a noob to this turbo game. Thanks


it really doesnt matter, i've had both.

The GENERAL consensus is to place it close to the TB that way air is still moving "forward" in the charge piping thus better response...but we're talking milliseconds and i didnt notice a difference


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> it really doesnt matter, i've had both.
> 
> The GENERAL consensus is to place it close to the TB that way air is still moving "forward" in the charge piping thus better response...but we're talking milliseconds and i didnt notice a difference


This!!


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: thanks guys


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Good and bad news guys *



*The Bad :*

I was inspecting cam seal for a small oil leak i had . 

And found this instead :










then this : (i was like, wtf ?? 20k miles on this timing belt) 











So i started pulling out all covers and belts .( i knew i was going to have to replace to timing belt regardless of reason )



















ANDDDDDDDDDDDD found this: wwwwwwwwwwttttttttttttttffffffffffffffffffff??????????????











































Not sure what could've fall in there to cause this  anyone?? part failure ??
And the oil leak i had was from the main seal .so taking care of that too.

*Waiting on parts to arrive *

gates belt (might as well)
main seal 
new sprocket 
sprocket torque bolt


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

oh almost forgot 

*The Good *


while waiting on parts . i enjoyed my b-day present 



























Learning techniques :thumbup:










time for fun  












































lunch break and more instructions :thumbup:




































And out of 20 people ( between f- 16 pilots , experienced auto-x'es and guys with trackdays under their belt. 
Guess who was the fastest at the auto x ??:laugh:

yeah boy!!!  















Had a blast!!!!!!!!!!!! learned so much !!! 
All i can say is : FFuuck DRAG RACING lol , Im hooked into Road coarses and I need brakes !! WILWOOD in the works 


I recommend it to everyone who wants to start doing auto -x and track days :thumbup:
Those instructors at Porsche are the best in the business :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

I Have some videos from my goPro and there built in car cameras . 
Will be posting it later tomorrow :thumbup::thumbup:


Going back Nov 16 for the 2 day coarse 

Excited !!:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

Dude that's awesome. Sucks about the timing belt and sprocket. Good you found it before the belt went boom tho...


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn bro, good catch on that belt! Good call on the gates racing belt too:thumbup:
Hopefully you didn't pay too much, there is a place online that sells them for $50..
Were were those pieces of broken pulley found?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> Damn bro, good catch on that belt! Good call on the gates racing belt too:thumbup:
> Hopefully you didn't pay too much, there is a place online that sells them for $50..
> Were were those pieces of broken pulley found?


Yea, I'm so glad I caught it in time bro. .

I paid like $65 from some shop in ohio. 
Those pieces seating right underneath the Sprocket on the block.but I also found a small piece on top of the control arm.



kirbyk8 said:


> Dude that's awesome. Sucks about the timing belt and sprocket. Good you found it before the belt went boom tho...


I know man. . I was pretty lucky lol


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

*FV-QR*

How the fuq did you break the crank sprocket?
Good thing you saw it though. Did you go for the IE doweled sprocket?

That racing school looks awesome.
Now you can laugh at all of those POG ociffers.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Nice find!! Better now than later 
The Porsche day has to be fukintastic!!!!

PS- You are Portuguese descendent?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> How the fuq did you break the crank sprocket?
> Good thing you saw it though. Did you go for the IE doweled sprocket?
> 
> That racing school looks awesome.
> Now you can laugh at all of those POG ociffers.


not sure how it happened man.. i just bought an OEM sprocket .
what does the IE doweled do?

and what the heck is ''POG ociffers'' ? lol
That school was awesome man  cant wait to go gack in Dec for the 2 day coarse :thumbup:



HidRo said:


> Nice find!! Better now than later
> The Porsche day has to be fukintastic!!!!
> 
> PS- You are Portuguese descendent?


Thanks bro, yes the Porsche school was awesome . Itll def get me ready to start trackdays and auto cross once car is done :thumbup:

Im from Brazil !!


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

BR_337 said:


> not sure how it happened man.. i just bought an OEM sprocket .
> what does the IE doweled do?
> 
> and what the heck is ''POG ociffers'' ? lol
> ...


That's wild, I've NEVER seen that.

Read this.
http://www.intengineering.com/1-8t-20v-timing-belt-gear-dowel-pin-kit-06a-block

POG-Personnel Other than Grunt.
Basically military who have luxuries such as AC, heating, an actual rack (not just ground) and 3 hot meals.

I was Enlisted in the Marine Corps. We call Officers Ociffers. Just to mess with them. Most are lazy and think they know it all because they went to college.

Or you from East Brazil or West Brazil?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> That's wild, I've NEVER seen that.
> 
> Read this.
> http://www.intengineering.com/1-8t-20v-timing-belt-gear-dowel-pin-kit-06a-block
> ...



Oh oh gatcha 

I'm from north east coast (Recife) 

I.E kit makes a lot of sense. :thumbup:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

BR_337 said:


> Oh oh gatcha
> 
> I'm from north east coast (Recife)
> 
> I.E kit makes a lot of sense. :thumbup:


:thumbup:

So you are Portuguese, right?

Do it, especially with the power you're shooting for and the torque. I would. Just return the OEM crank gear and order the IE kit.
You're already in there, so why not. Ya know.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

No.
He is from Brazil!
I'm from Portugal
Brazil in Green. Portugal in Red


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> So you are Portuguese, right?
> 
> ...


OEM parts came in today. I'll just go with that for now .
Once I rebuild the engine next year ,i'll add that to parts.list 



HidRo said:


> No.
> He is from Brazil!
> I'm from Portugal
> Brazil in Green. Portugal in Red


Qual seu nome meu amigo?


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Gonçalo 
Quando vi o teu nome na tag do Porsche Day, só podias ser descendente de Português  Algures no tempo ehehehe


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

HidRo said:


> No.
> He is from Brazil!
> I'm from Portugal
> Brazil in Green. Portugal in Red


:facepalm:
Yes, I know where Portugal is.

When the Spanish and Portuguese we fighting over who would control South America, the Pope split it in half.

At the time only, present day, Brazil was discovered. They had no idea how far west or south South America extended.

So the eastern half of Brazil has strong Portuguese roots. While Western Brazil, along with the rest of South America, is predominately Spanish.

Edit: Read up on "The Treaty of Tordesillas". Set forth by Pope Alexander VI in 1494. The Portuguese control was just West of Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Damn you're FAR east! I just looked up where Recife was.
Hows the Surf down there?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Damn you're FAR east! I just looked up where Recife was.
> Hows the Surf down there?


Yea , surf is great ! But in the city the water is loaded with tiger sharks lol 

We're only behind florida on THE MOST SHARK.ATTACKS in one year. 

Beautiful beaches hour out of the city . 

Google PORTO DE GALINHAS real quick. And you ll see what.I'm talking about


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Hey!*

Hey mate. I love yiur build. This mk2 of yours looks properly fast and has instant boost.. I just love it. 
I'd love to se some videos with tach/rev/boost dials on it. Is it possible for you to get any spol time datalog?
How fast it does, boost vs rpm? 

VW+Holset is the way to go. I'm getting he221w for my build he should replace k24 7200 that I already have


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

LamaMk1 said:


> Hey mate. I love yiur build. This mk2 of yours looks properly fast and has instant boost.. I just love it.
> I'd love to se some videos with tach/rev/boost dials on it. Is it possible for you to get any spol time datalog?
> How fast it does, boost vs rpm?
> 
> VW+Holset is the way to go. I'm getting he221w for my build he should replace k24 7200 that I already have


Thanks brotha ! I'm in brazil this week (my brother RAPHAEL ASSUNCAO fights on UFC tonight ) . do I haven't worked on the car sense my Sprocket broke. 

I'll try to get the mk3 cluster hooked up next week and i'll post videos :thumbup:

The he221w is even better than what I have. ( I'm actually going to try to buy the 221w billet comp wheel.
I'm sure you'll love that turbo . 

Lmk when you do the swap :thumbup:


----------



## Alcaid (Jun 2, 2005)

Unfortunately the HE221W compressor wheel is not available from Holset without buying a complete turbocharger


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Alcaid said:


> Unfortunately the HE221W compressor wheel is not available from Holset without buying a complete turbocharger


Really ? Crap !! 

What's up Petter.. haven't heard from you buddy:beer:


----------



## Alcaid (Jun 2, 2005)

BR_337 said:


> Really ? Crap !!
> 
> What's up Petter.. haven't heard from you buddy:beer:


Busy days my friend, new job, family and too much wrenching on my daily driver instead of the biturbo project. But there is some nice Holsets showing up on my doorstep tomorrow and others on the way


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Alcaid said:


> Busy days my friend, new job, family and too much wrenching on my daily driver instead of the biturbo project. But there is some nice Holsets showing up on my doorstep tomorrow and others on the way


That's good brother,congrats on the new job .

So, are.you making a holset collection ? Lol 
Really new a compressor.wheel bro. Can.we work something out?


----------



## Alcaid (Jun 2, 2005)

BR_337 said:


> That's good brother,congrats on the new job .
> 
> So, are.you making a holset collection ? Lol
> Really new a compressor.wheel bro. Can.we work something out?


Don't have any HE221W to part out, you would also need the compressor housing as the inducer is bigger on the HE221W (more air!) or machine the housing you now have.

I'm not making a Holset collection, they are all for mine or others' projects, lots of fun stuff in the making


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Been a while since I've been over here on this thread. Car looks good man. Just got mine running last weekend and boy is it fun.

Had clutch creep so I'm going to try and bleed it some more.. or maybe shim the throw out bearing. Miss the 337 bro!


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Alcaid said:


> Busy days my friend, new job, family and too much wrenching on my daily driver instead of the biturbo project. But there is some nice Holsets showing up on my doorstep tomorrow and others on the way


It's nice to hear from you! I've come across one he221w brand new with mfs comp wheel and 7cm^2 turbine housing. And it look delicious! 



BR_337 said:


> Thanks brotha ! I'm in brazil this week (my brother RAPHAEL ASSUNCAO fights on UFC tonight ) . do I haven't worked on the car sense my Sprocket broke.
> 
> I'll try to get the mk3 cluster hooked up next week and i'll post videos :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Oh, you will be... 
Ive found that I can buy billet comp wheel for this k24 that I have. 
There is a guy runnin' one in his k24, 400and something ponies he got! That looks way more with better spool than stock


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

LamaMk1 said:


> It's nice to hear from you! I've come across one he221w brand new with mfs comp wheel and 7cm^2 turbine housing. And it look delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody buy my PTE 6262 BallBearing!! :laugh:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6145166-FS-Brand-New-Precision-6262-Ball-Bearing-Billet-Wheel-%28feeler%29


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thats way too big... With that spool comes at what 4-5k rpm?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

LamaMk1 said:


> It's nice to hear from you! I've come across one he221w brand new with mfs comp wheel and 7cm^2 turbine housing. And it look delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I saw an he221 a few months ago on ebay.wanted to jump on it . But I'm broke lol

I would try that k24 billet wheel :thumbup:



inovillo said:


> Somebody buy my PTE 6262 BallBearing!! :laugh:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6145166-FS-Brand-New-Precision-6262-Ball-Bearing-Billet-Wheel-%28feeler%29


That's a great deal bro. Wish my engine was ready for that monster 

Good luck and keep us updated on the mk2


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> Gonçalo
> Quando vi o teu nome na tag do Porsche Day, só podias ser descendente de Português  Algures no tempo ehehehe


Hehe.. Realmente somos farinha de mesmo saco haha


----------



## a-D0L0 (May 14, 2012)

big congrats to your brother on his win over dillishaw. watched that fight, and his striking looked fast and smooth. TJ is no joke either


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

I think that I'll.... Get both... 
First gotta do some headwork so it could breath better. And ABF cams should help more than KR...


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

LamaMk1 said:


> Thats way too big... With that spool comes at what 4-5k rpm?


ha, ha, ha... it's never too big man! All you need is more RPM's!


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

You're right about that... But i dont want my powerband to be over 7500 rpms. I dont have head/cams that will work that high.. 

Heres link for billet compressor wheel for k24 7200. http://www.ebay.de/itm/231017208252?redirect=mobile


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

LamaMk1 said:


> You're right about that... But i dont want my powerband to be over 7500 rpms. I dont have head/cams that will work that high..
> 
> Heres link for billet compressor wheel for k24 7200. http://www.ebay.de/itm/231017208252?redirect=mobile


I hear you... you should be able to make 400-450whp within that powerband and have plenty of fun.:thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

a-D0L0 said:


> big congrats to your brother on his win over dillishaw. watched that fight, and his striking looked fast and smooth. TJ is no joke either


Thanks brother :beer: yea ,hard fight . We're hoping for tittle shot next. He's the only 5-0 in the division other than, The Champ and Interim Champ.  
I'm coming back from ACL surgery in jan. Im 7-1 with 6 fight.win streak. Hoping to be in the UFC within.one more win .:thumbup:



inovillo said:


> I hear you... you should be able to make 400-450whp within that powerband and have plenty of fun.:thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:




LamaMk1 said:


> You're right about that... But i dont want my powerband to be over 7500 rpms. I dont have head/cams that will work that high..
> 
> Heres link for billet compressor wheel for k24 7200. http://www.ebay.de/itm/231017208252?redirect=mobile


Hell yea! Jump on that son


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

LamaMk1 said:


> Any updates?


x2!


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

LamaMk1 said:


> Any updates?


x2!


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

.T.o.n.y. said:


> x2!


X3


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys , sorry 
Yes!! Let me get home and i'll post some pics


----------



## scousa (Aug 16, 2007)

You home yet? :beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

^^what he said


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

OK, 

So, after replacing the timing belt and sprocket . Car started right up .:thumbup:

i think the 337 wreck might've cause that sprocket to fail










covered fuel lines while at it :thumbup:










plus fixed 2 boost leaks in the car. this week...

Also ,think I'm leaking boost off the V-band on the compressor outlet. Reason it's cause bought a size bigger clamp and its tighten all the way down but i can still move the pipe from side to side. i already have the New clamp needed . just a matter of swapping it this week. 

im also replacing strut mounts and front motor mount for an BFI solid aluminum unit. (trying to get the power down to the ground a little more  





















Also ,we're currently swapping the gauge cluster( MK3 ) hopefully this week. Need to see whats going on with car while fixing little issues 

ill be posting pics of the progress this of this week for ya. :thumbup: ( car is hallling a_ss though. caint wait to fix all small issues with boost,tune  )


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Have you been regularly pressure testing this thing? You should


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Have you been regularly pressure testing this thing? You should


No bro :facepalm:
You're right. I should . Need to make one this week 

Thanks :beer:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

I have a mountain run setup for Nov. 2nd with a few close friends. You're more than welcome to join us if you want. PM for details if you're interested. I also need to send an invite to Rey also.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

BR_337 said:


> No bro :facepalm:
> You're right. I should . Need to make one this week
> 
> Thanks :beer:


Dude, how long have you been around here? Pressure testing is '1.8T 101' 

You know this maaaannn!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

T-Boy said:


> I have a mountain run setup for Nov. 2nd with a few close friends. You're more than welcome to join us if you want. PM for details if you're interested. I also need to send an invite to Rey also.


Thanks man .. That's so funny u said that bro. (my buddy is driving.up from Fl with his 600whp 911 for veterans.day weekend . And we're trying to get some people to go with.us to TAIL OF THE DRAGON.. Lol. Is that where.y'all are going??? 



[email protected] said:


> Dude, how long have you been around here? Pressure testing is '1.8T 101'
> 
> You know this maaaannn!


:banghead:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

BR_337 said:


> Thanks man .. That's so funny u said that bro. (my buddy is driving.up from Fl with his 600whp 911 for veterans.day weekend . And we're trying to get some people to go with.us to TAIL OF THE DRAGON.. Lol. Is that where.y'all are going???


No, I stay away from the heavy traffic areas. I've been shown so really good roads when I used to ride crotch rockets.


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Finally some updates! 
Cant wait to see/hear new videos, and promised boost vs rpm video! 

Cheers man!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

LamaMk1 said:


> Finally some updates!
> Cant wait to see/hear new videos, and promised boost vs rpm video!
> 
> Cheers man!


Yes!! Me too brother :thumbup: already have my GoPro new suction cup ready to go.i'll be makingvideos from various locations :laugh: street and trackdays

I actually just dropped off the car to the.master... (elRey)  to be wired up. 
:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

What's going on with this?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys , 
little progress .. 

Rey got my cluster wired up.:thumbup::thumbup: thanks buddy. youre the man:beer::beer:

I'll make a video tomorrow with my GoPro 

Also replaced front engine mount with BFI solid mount . 

Fixed vband clamp off the compressor 

the bad: 

found out my koni's are blown 
and the strut mounts i ordered didnt fit cause i think former owner converted to mk3 suspension.











vs 


































One i bought on the left


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Time for bags.


The cluster looks awesome dude. Your interior is looking bad ass.
I LOVE the fact that you kept the mk2 interior for this swap.

I wonder how that solid mount is gonna cope with the 1.8T.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Yap, mk3 cluster looks ok with the mk2 dash :thumbup:
I have mine with the black backgrounds, which is "softer" to the eyes.

The solid front mount should cope well with the 1.8T. I also have one, and it's been fine


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Time for bags.
> 
> 
> The cluster looks awesome dude. Your interior is looking bad ass.
> ...



Thanks a lot brother :beer::beer: 

im getting a little more vibration with the solid mount .but engine movement has improved drastically . more powa to to ground :laugh::thumbup::thumbup:



HidRo said:


> Yap, mk3 cluster looks ok with the mk2 dash :thumbup:
> I have mine with the black backgrounds, which is "softer" to the eyes.
> 
> The solid front mount should cope well with the 1.8T. I also have one, and it's been fine


:beer::beer:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> I have a mountain run setup for Nov. 2nd with a few close friends. You're more than welcome to join us if you want. PM for details if you're interested. I also need to send an invite to Rey also.


Sucks I am reading this on the 2nd. I would have been down...




BR_337 said:


> Hey guys ,
> 
> 
> the bad:
> ...




That sucks. Koni's are good but they have a bad habbit of leaking. For gods sake don't put bags on like Maddness recommended.:thumbdown:
Now a days you should be able to get a good set of FK coilovers that are lifetime guaranteed for a reasonable rate.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> Sucks I am reading this on the 2nd. I would have been down...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no bro. I'm keeping koni yellows with neuspeed springs like previous owen had:thumbup:

I was thinking about coilovers but I still need to buy a set of wilwood 4 piston calipers. So I'm gonna save for that first.

I didn't get a chance to go for.mountain run either :banghead:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Twopnt016v said:


> Sucks I am reading this on the 2nd. I would have been down


I forgot you were local...I'll holla at you on the next run.



BR_337 said:


> I didn't get a chance to go for.mountain run either :banghead:


Sorry you missed out, it was a good time.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> I forgot you were local...I'll holla at you on the next run.


Yeah its hard to keep up with everyone but do holla if the situation arises. :beer:


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Any updates bro. You have video of the mk3 cluster?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

chemilove89 said:


> Any updates bro. You have video of the mk3 cluster?


Hey brother , just got done.doing a mountain run with some friends. Carr preformed awesome. Ready for track. I been getting the car ready for Trackdays in feb (barber motorsport prk) and March (Reobling GP raceway) 

Have been making a custom Tip into the rain tray and just.replaced windshield. 

Car has been running great @ 20lbs man. 

I promise when I get back in Town from Thanksgiving on sunday . I'll make a boost vs RPM vs Speed video. :beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

made a mock up of TIP i wanna built . (no filter yet just a mock up)
ill prob just use a plastic flex insted 

lmk what yall think

added exhaust wrap too

waiting on few things to arrive for first trackday in feb 

Hawk blue race pads, Motul race brake fluid and some gold heat tape :thumbup:




























*and some vidoes of mountain run we did *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyyVpmCapKk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj156k26KtA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsOkkWq6bEo



*and playing with the GoPro*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EY0ULVzfs4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAtt52RqKvQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmqLUchnPto

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY7EwzOworc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Or53t4MOE8


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Looking good!!!!
20psi should take you to how many hp?
Car looks nice, and seems to pick up boost quite nice!!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> Looking good!!!!
> 20psi should take you to how many hp?
> Car looks nice, and seems to pick up boost quite nice!!


Thanks bro. 

Honestly a I'm not crazy about the power anyone. I think it's got plenty for what I need. ( trackdays) I just want to drive the car on the track as much as possible. that's my goal right now. first one is February and a 2 day in March.

but to answer your question.

when we first finish the car, we dyno it. Only to find out it wasn't ready to be dynoed lol

Huge boost leak, OEM mk2 catback , unfinished tune, NO W/M or e85 , small exhaust leak
( boost tested weeks after it . Wouldn't hold boost. Fixed)

Was like 260whp 

So , with exhaust and fixed leaks ..should be about 300 I would imagine.PLENTY FOR TRACK


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Yeah, for sure.
Sounds good, and I imagine it feels wonderfull to drive 

Keep up the good work, and enjoy


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> Yeah, for sure.
> Sounds good, and I imagine it feels wonderfull to drive
> 
> Keep up the good work, and enjoy


It is bro :thumbup:


----------



## vw88 (Jul 29, 2011)

really badass build. i will eventually mess with a 1.8t. they look fun :thumb up: hope you enjoy it. very good work. 

where did you get that cage at? i want one for my jetta. also have you sold the MS set up yet?


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

how important is that black fuse/wires box by the battery. i didn't have a donor car so i don't have that black box.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

vw88 said:


> really badass build. i will eventually mess with a 1.8t. they look fun :thumb up: hope you enjoy it. very good work.
> 
> where did you get that cage at? i want one for my jetta. also have you sold the MS set up yet?



Hey bro , that s a KIRK RACING Rollcage. I traded for the 337 Recaros I had . And sold the Mega squirt back in like march . Sorry



chemilove89 said:


> how important is that black fuse/wires box by the battery. i didn't have a donor car so i don't have that black box.


No it's not a must bro. Rey added if I wanted to power for other accessories


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice build! Congrats!
Must be lots of fun to drive!
Any updates? Did you get a chance to get the car to a dyno?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Updates Guys: 

*TRACKCAR BUILD*

*I have been enjoying and prepping the car for a whole lot of track events* :thumbup::thumbup:

ST coilovers by KW 
HD vr6 strut mounts 
Tie rods ends 
Halk blue Racing Pads 
Motul Racing grade brake fluid 
Custom TIP 
3 '' catback /magnaflow 
4 point harness by NRG
Forged extended wheel studs and lug nuts 

Turbo related 
Copper nuts
new studs
4 layer ss gasket 
DEI exhaust wrap


*Cars seems to love the free flow 3'' exhaust and new Tip. It is ripping !! running so strong . need to dyno it ASAP*
*This thing already handled great on the mountains with blown Shocks,strut mounts and tie rods were shot. SO YOU CAN IMAGINE HOW IT IS HANDLING NOW WITH ST COILOVERS /NEW STRUT MOUNTS AND TIE RODS *:thumbup::thumbup: CANT WAIT TO HIT THE TRACK 


ill let the pictures do the rest of the talking lol









































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












































































AFTER COILS :thumbup:



















*these things sat 3/4'' gap on one side and 1'' on the other . now, nice and flat*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Looking great man! :beer:


*Text for orders and customer support 24/7 908-259-4860*


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Looking really good!!


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Pics of the TIP?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

thormx353 said:


> Pics of the TIP?


:sly:


*Text for orders and customer support 24/7 908-259-4860*


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

thormx353 said:


> Pics of the TIP?


Sorry !!


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

BR_337 said:


> Sorry !!



Nice. I may take this idea for my HY35 build. Had to get a short custom air filter made to fit between the brake booster and heater core lines.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Love your build. That thing is gonna.haul.:thumbup:

Are planning on running into the rainTray as well?
My hood is open so I get cool air. I'm gonna add DEI Gold tape to help with heat.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

*On its way !!! (Dieselgeek's ) Sigma 6 Speed short shifter *:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


http://www.dieselgeek.com/6_Speed_VW_Short_Shifter_p/ss-sigma6.htm


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Eager to try this baby :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

I've read that on 5 speed, some cut away the "hammer" like thingy. I wonder what it feels like not to have it. You do have something similar on yours, at the moment, right?
Let us know the difference afterwards


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> I've read that on 5 speed, some cut away the "hammer" like thingy. I wonder what it feels like not to have it. You do have something similar on yours, at the moment, right?
> Let us know the difference afterwards


well ,we had to notch that hammer looking piece because of the MK2/O2M tranny mount bracket .


see that huge tranny bracket ?









So this Sigma set up should work great on mine . i hope lol 

ill let ya know


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Car feels like new after Coilovers, tie rods ends and now new Sigma 6 spd short shifter :thumbup::thumbup:
im loving it. car feels amazing !! handling is great ! 

time to have some fun:wave:
FIRST TRACK EVENT MARCH 22nd



before: 




















After :























oh and finally mounted 337 foot rest


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

First Trackday( Reobling road raceway) with this car .. handled amazing :thumbup: everyone was impressed at the event . i was also hitting same top speed as my buddy's 600 hp 911 on the straight :thumbup::thumbup:

Sorry i didnt get any good photos. i was having issues with my gopro 

Race pads on ( Amazed how much stopping power i had )



















Brand new r888 s LOVE THEM 



















and some pics from the Trackday 





































































May 16th and June 21st ill be at AMP (Atlanta Motorsports Park) 
ill have better photos and GoPro videos for yall


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Nice seeing you are "trashing it"


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> Nice seeing you are "trashing it"


Car is solid Bro. Very pleased with it.
This winter i'll drop in rods and billet wheel. But i'm not looking for anymore power.. Got plenty for a while . Goal now is road track experience


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

recent progress ..

So, after braking Tranny shift fork on the rack last month. i bought a build tranny .

Specs :

02m 
WAVETRAC LSD
USP Steel shift forks 
CM FX400 /Single mass FW

Pics from last trackday:
Last run as Beginner 












































































888's



























Tranny swap and adding Vband to downpipe










old tranny out



















tranny in! going back in the car :thumbup:



































tight fit ! ughhh


























VBand











IN!!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I would love to see a boost profile curve from like 2500rpm to redline 

Car looks awesome


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Looking good!


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Dave926 said:


> I would love to see a boost profile curve from like 2500rpm to redline
> 
> Car looks awesome



I'll second that


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> I would love to see a boost profile curve from like 2500rpm to redline
> 
> Car looks awesome


Thanks ! Humm .. I'll ask Rey to do it if he can when he works on the tune in few days. :beer:



.T.o.n.y. said:


> Looking good!


Thanks man



3WheelnGTi said:


> :beer:


:beer:



All_Euro said:


> I'll second that


:thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## pDUBc (Dec 26, 2008)

any more info on that rear diffuser?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Hopefully this is the end of my exhaust leak nightmare.:banghead: no more 38mm wg flange problems :thumbup::thumbup: *


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

vbandallthetings :beer::thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> vbandallthetings :beer::thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

went back at TopSpeed motorsport 
to get turbo side reinforced ..

No cracks ! No more exhaust leaks :thumbup::thumbup:


















heres the other side .

i drilled out bigger holes so i could bighole 3/8s bolts and luck nuts . 
should be solid :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

So, after fixing exhaust leak.. 
Went for a test drive . Drove like junk! spurttering ... :thumbdown: wtf?

We drove the car to Rey's . after short log/drive he told me it seems like it's the "RPM/SPEED sensor. So, like always helping me.. he lands me a sensor from his spare block.

went home and let the car cool down until next morning . 
Swapped the sensor sun Am and....

this s.o.b is Hauling harder than ever !!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:eace::laugh:

i swear ..on 15 lbs it pulls crazy ! wanna dyno her in the next week or so.
fx400 is holding up great. i thought it was slipping at first ,but it was the car running like junk before fixing exhaust and sensor.


*I JUST WANNA THANK REY (elRey) AGAIN. ONE OF THE NICEST ,HONEST GUY YOU'LL EVER MEET. AND TRULY KNOWS HIS SHIIT! 

Im so glad i meet him . THANK YOU BUDDY!!:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

If you are in ATL area.. and need a real and Honest TUNER ..Go SEE HIM:thumbup:*


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Nice to see this development!!
Looking forward to see the numbers :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> Nice to see this development!!
> Looking forward to see the numbers :thumbup:


Valeu irmao!:thumbup:

How's yours running?


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup::heart:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

BR_337 said:


> Valeu irmao!:thumbup:
> 
> How's yours running?


Mine is not bad, but it's not good as well.
Intake temps go up to 60C when doing a 2nd to 5th gear (250km/h), so I need to take care of that...
Not sure which IC I should get, etc. Currently doing 388bhp and 475nm.
Abraço!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> Mine is not bad, but it's not good as well.
> Intake temps go up to 60C when doing a 2nd to 5th gear (250km/h), so I need to take care of that...
> Not sure which IC I should get, etc. Currently doing 388bhp and 475nm.
> Abraço!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

BR_337 said:


> Valeu irmao!:thumbup:
> 
> How's yours running?



If you can swing it, the Precision 600 is one hell of a core.

If not treadstone has some decent stuff.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Dave926 said:


> If you can swing it, the Precision 600 is one hell of a core.
> 
> If not treadstone has some decent stuff.


I suspect this reply would be to me, and not BR_337?
I was checking, and Precision 600 is kind of expensive.
I was eyeballing Mishimoto Race line.

BR_337, what's the brand and size of your IC? (probably this has been asked before, sorry).


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> I suspect this reply would be to me, and not BR_337?
> I was checking, and Precision 600 is kind of expensive.
> I was eyeballing Mishimoto Race line.
> 
> BR_337, what's the brand and size of your IC? (probably this has been asked before, sorry).


Good old Godspeed .. Core is 29x9x2.5 from what i remember


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

testing fx400 
3rd gear pull @ 15lbs :beer:







from 2nd 







im gonna try to hit the dyno within a week or 2. trying to save money for track event too


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Awesome! God i cant wait to finish my Holset build!


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Why only boosting 15lbs?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> Why only boosting 15lbs?


15-17 is plenty for track for now.. I ran @ 20 at one point but the car wasn't running that strong due to exhaust leaks. 
I wanna hit the dyno before turning up the boost. Stock block! :facepalm:

Plus the fact that at high boost.all i do it's burn my expensive r888 s lol


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

.T.o.n.y. said:


> Awesome! God i cant wait to finish my Holset build!


Do it!! :thumbup::beer:

I'm gonna do a cool mountain run video next weekend. Wanna do some better testing b4 hitting the racetrack :beer:


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

BR_337 said:


> testing fx400
> 3rd gear pull @ 15lbs :beer:
> 
> 
> ...


Muito legal!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

mainstayinc said:


> Muito legal!


Obrigado!! :beer::beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

That turbo sounds nice and loud like my old HX30. 

That thing moves pretty good for such low boost, how much does it weigh?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> That turbo sounds nice and loud like my old HX30.
> 
> That thing moves pretty good for such low boost, how much does it weigh?


Bro, this thing is really moving well man.. I'm very pleased with it. 
I think I'm right at 2000lbs with rollbar,turbo components and all..

Maybe little more. It's got full interior


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, that looks and sounds sweet! It's movin for 15psi :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

suffocatemymind said:


> Wow, that looks and sounds sweet! It's movin for 15psi :thumbup:


thanks bro :beer::beer:


*BTW i just signed up for a trackday in 2 weeks . its not a top track(little Talladega GP) But i wanna get one good run before Road Atlanta and Barber Mtorsport Park. im gonna get my GoPro set up in good spots and get some nice footage:thumbup::thumbup: *


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Cool!!
Let's see some nice footage


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

stating some weight reduction 


Sold the *Recaros* .. getting a pair off bucket seats in the mail sometime this week:thumbup:
I liked the recaros but they were moving too much on track:thumbdown: plus new seat are 15lbs ea. vs 40lbs old ones...
Back seat also going out.










and unnecessary weight under the dash came off


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Nice! Looks like fun and the car sounds great!


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Nice!!! 
Do you have your speedo dead?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

.T.o.n.y. said:


> Nice! Looks like fun and the car sounds great!


Thanks brother.



HidRo said:


> Nice!!!
> Do you have your speedo dead?


Yeah lol.. Byt i think i got it working now. Just bad connection 
Might need another cluster soon 


:beer::beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Road Atlanta this past sat.*
wow what a track had a blast. prob my favorite now :thumbup:

Having fun against an E92 m3(super nice guy. good driver too)
















enjoy :beer::beer:

couldn't push more due to my brake pedal been so low 

i have a vw T4 transporter van 25.6mm master cylinder(mine are 22mm) on the way along with Wilwood 4 piston calipers . 
brakes cant keep up anymore:banghead:


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Did you ever get the car dyno? I want to know the hp.
one more thing, do you miss the mk4 body? Mk2 much lighter I love it.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

chemilove89 said:


> Did you ever get the car dyno? I want to know the hp.
> one more thing, do you miss the mk4 body? Mk2 much lighter I love it.


No bro..
I'm more concern about track performance than anything. 
I miss the bettet looking chassis.but love my set up now. I've been out running a lot most of the newer power plants on the racetrack


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

this looks like stupid fun! I wish I still lived close to a track. I want a fun track rat


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> this looks like stupid fun! I wish I still lived close to a track. I want a fun track rat


Get one !!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> I want a fun track rat


Same here!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

elRey said:


> Same here!


Lets build a 20v powed civic?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Question for the experts:

Ok, ive been tracking my car for a year now .On OEM (10.1" and rear disks) with 22mm master cylinder.Its just not cutting it anymore. :banghead:
I'm having really low pedal travel , very spongy pedal(yes i bleed the brakes before every trackday) , little brake fade. 
Was running hawk blue race pads and Motul 600 fluid. *I do push car pretty hard on track*:thumbup:

On the way is :
-Wilwood 4 pot Brake kit http://www.momentummotorparts.com/store/brakingmk2.asp
-BP-20 pads 
-Vw T4 Transporter 25.4 mm Master Cylinder http://www.status-vw.co.uk/t4-van/b...e-master-cylinder-vw-t4-1996-2003-no-abs.html
-Motul 660 fluid 

I'm keeping the 10.1 because i like my 15" ATS Cup wheels .

What do you guys think about this combination? 
Its a track car. 
I want a really a really firm brake pedal.
Dont care about comfort.
Has anyone ran 25mm with wilwoods ?I know most run 22 or 23mm

Thanks 
:beer::beer:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

BR_337 said:


> Has anyone ran 25mm with wilwoods ?I know most run 22 or 23mm
> 
> Thanks
> :beer::beer:


curious to see as well


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Plus some great weight savings 

Oem calipers are 8.8lbs per side 
Wilwoods 4 pot are 3.7lbs per side 

22mm master cly is cast steel 
New 25.4 mm master cky is aluminun 

:thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

L33t A2 said:


> curious to see as well


I'll def report back:beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Two key words in what you're saying *low pedal travel* and *spongy pedal. *They are known symptoms of different things happening in your braking system.

Assuming you have a good bleed, fresh fluid, and no leak in the system, low pedal travel can be attributed to having a problem between the pads and rotor meeting surfaces. Rotors that have become too thin for the available piston travel, warped and uneven rotors are the usual suspects. In rare cases you could also develop taper in the pad friction material, this can cause longer than normal pedal travel.

Now, spongy pedal (again with the assumption that the system is sealed, without air/moisture) can be the result of flexing and ballooning in the lines, improper pad compound selection for the application, etc. but why upsizing the MC bore? Going with a larger master cylinder bore will effectively reduce the amount of pedal travel to get X pressure generated, but at the same token reduce the total pressure generated (something I'd assume is counterproductive to your use). The caliper change I can understand for weight saving and better pad pressure distribution (careful to either retain or increase the pad/rotor contact area as it's not always the case with "BBK" with more pistons).


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Two key words in what you're saying *low pedal travel* and *spongy pedal. *They are known symptoms of different things happening in your braking system.
> 
> Assuming you have a good bleed, fresh fluid, and no leak in the system, low pedal travel can be attributed to having a problem between the pads and rotor meeting surfaces. Rotors that have become too thin for the available piston travel, warped and uneven rotors are the usual suspects. In rare cases you could also develop taper in the pad friction material, this can cause longer than normal pedal travel.
> 
> Now, spongy pedal (again with the assumption that the system is sealed, without air/moisture) can be the result of flexing and ballooning in the lines, improper pad compound selection for the application, etc. but why upsizing the MC bore? Going with a larger master cylinder bore will effectively reduce the amount of pedal travel to get X pressure generated, but at the same token reduce the total pressure generated (something I'd assume is counterproductive to your use). The caliper change I can understand for weight saving and better pad pressure distribution (careful to either retain or increase the pad/rotor contact area as it's not always the case with "BBK" with more pistons).


Max, 
Thanks for the explanation on the 2 key words bud.
I will take this information in consideration. 

Yes! the caliper upgrade was weight savings and stronger bite on the rotors without having to go up to a bigger rotor. My ATS CUP wheels won't take any larger rotor without spacers. So this kit was my best opition. 
I'm only getting faster on the racetrack. So, was a natural upgrade. 

The master cly decision was based on little research on the mk2 Wilwood 4 pot combo. .
Most use that i read used 22mm for street ,23mm and above for track. 

Max, I thought the bigger the MC the more fluid will be pushed into the calipers?? 
I want little to no pedal travel because i "heel toe " every turn or downshift.. I was having a hard time (you can see it on the Road Atlanta videos) to heel toe and downshift with the low pedal. 
Even shifting into wrong gear and $hit.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, most people get the wrong idea about altering the master cylinder bore size. Increasing the bore actually reduces the pressure and clamping force applied at the caliper (all else being equal). So, in practice you will feel less braking power by doing this. 

The positive of a bigger cylinder bore is reduction in pedal travel (shorter stroke to achieves X pressure). This will give you a shorter pedal distance traveled to get to maximum system pressure (that maximum pressure is still reduced though). 

Having shorter pedal travel can be a blessing or a curse. Less modulation ability and easier to lock brakes is what you will face if the braking power is not substantially increased. In other words, if you had increased the leverage and braking power with more pad surface contact, and moving the clamping area outboard of the center of the rotor, then using a larger bore cylinder could help stabilize the feel of the system without shortening the pedal travel too much. 

However, you're not doing that with your caliper upgrade, so be careful not to lower your braking force and turn your pedal into an on/off switch by altering the cylinder bore in the wrong direction. Basically, in your situation less is more! It's funn Pat @ PittSoundworks and I were just discussing that on thanksgiving and here you are posting about it, here is a link that explains it much more fluidly than I could. 

http://www.onallcylinders.com/2013/10/29/video-master-cylinder-bore-size-affects-braking/


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Yes, most people get the wrong idea about altering the master cylinder bore size. Increasing the bore actually reduces the pressure and clamping force applied at the caliper (all else being equal). So, in practice you will feel less braking power by doing this.
> 
> The positive of a bigger cylinder bore is reduction in pedal travel (shorter stroke to achieves X pressure). This will give you a shorter pedal distance traveled to get to maximum system pressure (that maximum pressure is still reduced though).
> 
> ...


Max, thanks AGAIN for taking the time to explain and post the link.
After reading that post on the link man....

I think I'm in the right track bro.
Sense right now i have low pedal ,but wheels will lock up with enough preasure applied.

A hard tall brake pedal , helping with overall pedal control between gas,brake and clutch. And with the combination of new 4 pot Caliper vs 1 pot OEM ,with less fluid being pushed due to 25.4 MC but more bite force due with new caliper . 

And reading the link ,explains what most people are looking for, A soft pedal feel. That wont happen with the bigger master cylinder like said. That's not my case . i want the hard brake pedal 
So , I'm hopping it'll workout :thumbup:

We'll see .
I'll report back for sure 

:beer::beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Still waiting on the WILWOOD calipers 

but the 25.4 aluminum master cylinder is here :thumbup:

*Little bigger and about a third of the weight compared to the 22mm cast steel *


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

*[b]prepping for road atlanta[/b]*

*still waiting on the rest of brake kit . but already got these babies * :thumbup::thumbup:




























and this 




















should have brakes installed this week


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

This is really heading the motorsport theme  
Nice parts!:thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> This is really heading the motorsport theme
> Nice parts!:thumbup:


Thanks mano. .
Yeah that's the goal.. Eventually, it'll be a full race car with a licence plate. So i can drive it on the weekends


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Forgot update my built thread from last yearic: *

*Getting car prepped track*

(07/30/2015) ALL set and ready for Road Atlanta tomorrow :thumbup::thumbup:

Got the Swif Springs and assembled. 














































Getting alignment . 




















All ready for track tomorrow :thumbup::thumbup:
will post results of new suspension ..

With this new struts /springs , new alignment with more negative camber and all the weight reduction...
The car literally been TRANSFORMED !!!!  i love the way it drives now . even with super stiff springs on the street, feels soo glued to the ground :thumbup::thumbup:

The real test will be tomorrow!!:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

*(08/14/2015)*

OK Guys,
Finally got some time to type about Road Atlanta Trackday...

*The Good news:*

Car was extremely fast , pretty lively in the rear.:thumbup:
The new suspension felt awesome :thumbup: i think i know how to make a mk2 move really well on track now

ready for *first session*



















*The bad:*
After little over 10min .. my day was ruined 



















Car was doing very well.!! 
this was all driver error:thumbdown: i let my ego get in the way of my driving . As i was still testing the car , i should never had passed that Very fast Nissan. My problem is that im fearless .. My fault! i have learned the hard way. and yes i have learned from this mistake.

time to build another :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Current*

So, here is next Track project. 
b6 1.8t Quattro 5 spd 

*plans:
my old mk2 power pack. turbo,wg , bov etc..
a8 or rs4 brakes
Fully stripped to the bone:thumbup:
265 wide tires
Aero pack splitter, wing , diffuser*


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Woooow. That sucks man.

You're nuts.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorry to see that smash. I think that could have been recoverable with a few more skills under your belt. Nice driving for the most part. I think some skills training sessions would go a long way to make your fast cars even faster.

Keep it up!


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

WOW... that sucks so hard :S glad that nothing but metal was damaged.
Good luck with your new project, which will be really cool. It's actually something I thought of, if something would have happend to the mk2.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

groggory said:


> Sorry to see that smash. I think that could have been recoverable with a few more skills under your belt. Nice driving for the most part. I think some skills training sessions would go a long way to make your fast cars even faster.
> 
> Keep it up!


Thanks Groggory .
Yeah, I have been playing with shifter Gokarks and its been improving my skills a lot in the mean time . 
As far as the wreck .It's part of going really fast around a track .Has happened to all advance drivers or racers that push it. 
Car was at its limits on those 205 tires as well .



HidRo said:


> WOW... that sucks so hard :S glad that nothing but metal was damaged.
> Good luck with your new project, which will be really cool. It's actually something I thought of, if something would have happend to the mk2.


It sucked bro. Thanks !
Excited for the Quattro 👍🏻


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Here we go again !!
Update on the Quattro build. 
I,ve been doing a whole lot of cutting :laugh:

Once im done with interior ill start on turbo kit. Then i'm planning on driving it to a friends shop to have a roll cage built.Once thats done .I'll focus on the building the suspension .:thumbup:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

BR_337 said:


> Here we go again !!
> Update on the Quattro build.
> I,ve been doing a whole lot of cutting :laugh:
> 
> Once im done with interior ill start on turbo kit. Then i'm planning on driving it to a friends shop to have a roll cage built.Once thats done .I'll focus on the building the suspension .:thumbup



Nice update - looking forward to more. Keep it up and you might just have to open a shop and make a business out of this


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

All_Euro said:


> Nice update - looking forward to more. Keep it up and you might just have to open a shop and make a business out of this


Haha .. Thanks bro


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

Good stuff, are you going to take the sound deadning off too?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

BH17DNB said:


> Good stuff, are you going to take the sound deadning off too?


Off where. floor? its all gone!


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah, i was thinking of the floor, trunk, wheel well, where there is any.
Good job on removing that also, it's quite a pain in all methods used to strip it lol.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

BR_337 said:


> Off where. floor? its all gone!


Yeah I'm pretty sure its still there. We are not talking the layered stuff, but rather the awful tar like substance that is painted.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

lorge1989 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure its still there. We are not talking the layered stuff, but rather the awful tar like substance that is painted.


Oh no.. Don't know wanna mess with that junk. Maybe in the future lol


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking good, keep at it and she'll be light before you know it! :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Looking good, keep at it and she'll be light before you know it! :thumbup:


thanks buddy!!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Driveshaft rebuilt with new bearings and track density tranny mount installed .
Now with some customizing to the Manifold and downpipe. Time to put these back to work


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Update : 
sorry pic too large riposting it


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Finally some update yall.


Fitting mk2 turbo kit. First thing was to modify the manifold :
















Next was test fitting to start building exhaust
















Next was repositioning the WG 













I also removed AC and extra pulley I didn't need . Hopefully it'll free up some ponies


















Stared building temporary bracket for the intercooler /oil cooler and got started on the plumbing 












Next was upgrading the Old hX27w to a He221w with a bigger billet compressor wheel 











As you can tell the old 27 was pretty beat up from hard track use . Can't believe it still pulled as well as it did . But finally on the first start , it's blew the seals 











Vs the new he221 . I had the compressor housing machined to except to larger compressor wheel












Reflect a gold tape for cooling 










Some parts











Ev14 630s 




















And some really really exciting parts that I was able to source out for fairly inexpensive compared to the original price.



18z 











Stasis Ohlins Motorsports Coils . Fully adjustable , external reservoirs (These thinks run 6 grand new ) Spring Rates are 600/1200 lbs 













POWERFLEX is sponsoring the car !!! I'm stocked to represent such a company . Look all the goodies they sent me . Amazing quality . Can't wait to test them 












Also extremely stoked for this relationship I'm building with : 


MALONE TUNING has my back on the tunning . Man I love those guys . Awesome tunes , awesome costumer services, super friendly guys and top quality tunes . Be sure to call them for you next tune . 









Base tune complete !!!! Car fired right up ! Malone tune FTW !! 














Got a set of Used TSW Nurburgring ROTARY FORGED wheels . Got them for cheap wasn't too concerned about the looks. But instead ,strong an light wheels that could be tracked. 












Hood duck cut but still lots to be done . 












Time to start building Some Aero and brake ducks


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Looking the bees knees  Keep it up!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Mano. How's yours running?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Just curious, which company fitted and balanced the new billet compressor wheel?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Some guy in England 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Got some more work done today. 
Ohlins are finally in !!  Tomorrow ,oil cooler , brake ducks and I'll start on on return style fuel conversion 











wheels fit nicely over The 18z 



















Bought my old fuel system and oil cooler kit back  thx John 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ticketed2much (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks awesome. What kind of AWHP are you shooting for?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

If you need a proper FMIC I have a Precision 750 hp core for sale.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

ticketed2much said:


> Looks awesome. What kind of AWHP are you shooting for?


Thanks .. Right now 280 -300 tops as I'm planning on testing car during race conditions , shakedown runs and suspension tuning before I drop some rods in this winter . Once that's done , 350-380 awhp will be the goal to be competitive. 



formerly silveratljetta said:


> If you need a proper FMIC I have a Precision 750 hp core for sale.


That might be too big for me . So it's 750
rated, How big is it ? And How much


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

BR_337 said:


> That might be too big for me . So it's 750
> rated, How big is it ? And How much


See this thread

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8102169-FS-Precision-750hp-FMIC-375

The dimensions can be found on precision's website. It's big but you can never have enough cooling capacity when racing.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> See this thread
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8102169-FS-Precision-750hp-FMIC-375
> 
> The dimensions can be found on precision's website. It's big but you can never have enough cooling capacity when racing.


Thanks but I'm gonna wait until I build the engine this winter. I still need to get cage build. That's a good chunk of change. Priority now is finish safety equipment, get can on the road for tuning and suspension tuning


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

"Non returnless" conversion done!! 
Spoke with my tuner (Malone tuning) seems all ok But won't really know until we datalog her .


Before:










After conversion 












She starting to look like a race car


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

New turbo going in!!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

I've decided to convert it back to internal WG for reliability. All of my exhaust leaks in the past was WG related. I can always go back to external as I'll just block off the flange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Won't you get boost creep?
What turbo is that?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

I hope not bro. 

I've had it with external for a while. 

Turbo it's an He221w an upgrade from the hx27w with a billet wheel . 









Here is the specs on it . Almost identical as the new gtx2860r











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

So, as Holset is not very known around here, how does this compare with a Garrett? GT30? GT35?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

HidRo said:


> So, as Holset is not very known around here, how does this compare with a Garrett? GT30? GT35?


No no .. it's a small turbo. 

It's almost identical specs as the new gtx2860r


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

BR_337 said:


> I've decided to convert it back to internal WG for reliability. All of my exhaust leaks in the past was WG related. I can always go back to external as I'll just block off the flange.


just read the whole thread very good work sir. have you got it running with the internal gate yet? i have heard of people having the wastegate port opened up and a larger flapper installed to help with the creep. are you going to use the holset actuator?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

zcxerxes said:


> just read the whole thread very good work sir. have you got it running with the internal gate yet? i have heard of people having the wastegate port opened up and a larger flapper installed to help with the creep. are you going to use the holset actuator?


Oh appreciate that sir. Thanks for reading it 👍🏻
I haven't gotten running yet . The car is getting rollcage built while I'm waiting on a new Malone tune. 
It's shouldn't be be much longer. As for the internal gate . I'll run the holset actuator for now while I get new chassis dialed in . If I get bad boost creep with the internal gate. I'll just go back to external when sense i already have an vband flange there


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

This turbo piques my interest. Curious what a pair of these would be like on the 2.7T that's going into my passat


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Rod Ratio said:


> This turbo piques my interest. Curious what a pair of these would be like on the 2.7T that's going into my passat


Would be killer for fure . Spool like own with plenty of top end . And you can get the billet wheel model from Cummings dealer in Cali 






:wave:*THIS IS THE LAST POST ON THIS PAGE . PLEASE GO HOOP ON OVER TO MY NEW BUILD THREAD FOR UPDATES ON THE NEW CHASSIS RACECAR *:beer::beer::wave:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-Quattro-race-car-powered-by-MALONE-TUNING-*


----------

